# [DOW] VI vs. EMACS

## anigel

Tout est dans le titre  :Wink:  !

----------

## dapsaille

Aucune idée je n'aime aucun des 2 ... dans le sens ou bon si y'as une conf à editer je trouve nano bien plus pratique et convivial ..

 et pour le code ou autres bah un kate ou quanta+ me parait plus approprié 

 Mais je respecte ceux qui arrivent à maitriser cet outil ..

 Disons que si j'etait un alcoolique accro au shivas(tm) et bien les vi et emacs seraient des ptits vieux qui feraient eux meme leur eau de vie dans le fond de leur grange ...

la crème mais bon :p

NOTA= je sais pas si on peut troller ici mais bon de toutes facons ce n'est pas mon genre ..... VIVA KDE

----------

## tlepo

J'adore faire mon eau-de-vi  :Laughing: 

A+ T

----------

## dapsaille

 *tlepo wrote:*   

> J'adore faire mon eau-de-vi 
> 
> A+ T

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

perso, je prefere Vim, il fait tout ce que je veux, coloration syntaxique, completion, sed, ... et je le trouve plus leger qu'Emacs qui est tout de même une belle usine a gaz avec plein de trucs inutiles donc absolument indispensables !

La seule chose "utile" que j'ai vu avec emacs et que je n'arrive pas a reproduire avec Vim, c'est d'avoir une 2eme zone avec un shell dans le quel je peux lancer le programme que je suis entrain de coder. Je m'explique :

Dans la zone 1:

```
#!/usr/bin/ruby -w

print "hello world\n"
```

avec un raccourci clavier, ca affiche dans la zone2 :

```
hello world

```

en gros ca serait une sorte de ":!" en plus évolué, si quelqu'un arrive a faire ca sous Vim je prends  :Wink: 

----------

## Yggdrasill

Personellement, j'utilise Vim que je trouve très sympathique. Je ne connais pas emacs, mais venant de nano je trouve qu'il y a un véritable apport. Rien que la coloration synthaxique vaut deja la peine je trouve.

Sinon en ce qui concerne les fonctions plus avancée, je ne les maitrise pas encore très bien mais j'ai cru voir un chouette tuto dans la partie doc...je vais donc aller y faire un tour !

----------

## dapsaille

 *Yggdrasill wrote:*   

> Personellement, j'utilise Vim que je trouve très sympathique. Je ne connais pas emacs, mais venant de nano je trouve qu'il y a un véritable apport. Rien que la coloration synthaxique vaut deja la peine je trouve.
> 
> Sinon en ce qui concerne les fonctions plus avancée, je ne les maitrise pas encore très bien mais j'ai cru voir un chouette tuto dans la partie doc...je vais donc aller y faire un tour !

 

Humm dans nano il y as la coloration :p

http://www.delafond.org/traducmanfr/man/man5/nanorc.5.html

----------

## xaviermiller

Et pourquoi pas oowrite2 ?

mé non, j'utilise emacs... 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et pourquoi pas oowrite2 ?
> 
> mé non, j'utilise emacs... 

 

On parle d'editeur de texte, pas de traitement de texte  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Et pourquoi pas oowrite2 ?
> 
> mé non, j'utilise emacs...  
> 
> On parle d'editeur de texte, pas de traitement de texte 

 

Ha oui mais (séquence rébellion) quelle différence entre les deux ?? le couper coller ? la mise en page ? 

ne me dites pas que vim et emacs ne font pas ca quand meme ? :p

----------

## kernelsensei

bah, avec un traitement de texte, tu choisis ta font, sa taille, la mise en page, ... avec un editeur de texte tu fais du texte brut ! (apres rien n'empeche d'ecrire du LaTeX  :Razz: )

----------

## tlepo

Bon (mais je sens qu'on s'égare), LyX c'est un traitement de texte ou un éditeur? Et kile?   :Very Happy: 

A+ T

----------

## xaviermiller

Heu, emacs permet d'avoir du texte formaté, avec des changements de fonte...

Seul inconvénient par rapport à oo, c'est son système de pilotage au clavier (j'adooooooore  :Very Happy: )

----------

## geekounet

Ha, le troll que j'attendais le plus  :Very Happy: 

Ben pour moi c'est VIM à fond !!! Je l'adore pour la coloration syntaxique, la séparation des modes commandes et édition qui le rend si puissant, ...

Mes connaissances sont encore limités mais j'apprends tous les jours de nouveaux trucs. Et je sens que je vais en apprendre encore pas mal grace à ce topic ^^

Et n'oublions pas que vi est le premier éditeur de texte visuel de l'histoire de l'informatique  :Smile:  (d'ailleurs, le nom vi vient du mot VIsual)

----------

## yoyo

Perso, c'est vim et particulièrement gvim et gvimdiff (pour les fichiers de config c'est excellent). Je le trouve plus logique dans son fonctionnement et ses raccourcis claviers.

Sinon je confirme, nano a la coloration synthaxique et est très suffisant pour l'édition de fichiers textes basiques (il gère même le multi-buffer).

Mes 0.02 cents

----------

## anigel

Le débat semble s'élargir de lui-même en-dehors des limites posées : vi ou emacs. Et bien pour moi, les 3/4 du temps ce ne sont ni l'un, ni l'autre : j'utilise joe. Assez méconnu, j'ai appris à le maîtriser lors de ma première année d'étude en info.

Il permet pas mal de choses, tout en restant plus convivial que vi ou même emacs, je trouve. Très configurable, il propose l'indentation automatique, la coloration syntaxique en fonction du langage utilisé, et j'en passe. Ce que j'apprécie particulièrement, c'est sa gestion du texte en mode "bloc". On définit le début du bloc, la fin du bloc, et on peut travailler dessus. On peut insérer ou retirer du texte directement dans le bloc, qui s'élargit de lui-même, sans avoir à ré-opérer à la fin une re-sélection. Les commandes de recherche / remplacement sont largement suffisantes pour mes besoins, et je n'ai jamais été confronté à une situation dans lequel il se montre particulièrement fastidieux à utiliser.

Côté gestion de fichiers, il supporte bien entendu d'éditer plusieurs fichiers, soit empilés les uns sur les autres, soit sur un mode proche des "mosaïques" que l'on peut voir en mode graphique. La sélection de fichiers se fait sur un mode "bash", avec une complétion automatique des plus pratiques, et un mini-navigateur pour compléter le tableau.

Je l'utilise depuis presque 10 ans maintenant, et ma foi, il me donne entière satisfaction !

----------

## truc

arf, en fait ni l'un ni l'autre, c'est nano pour moi, la seule chose qui me manque c'est le remplacement d'un mots dans une texte, j'nai pas encore trouvé autre chose que sed (et un fichier temporaire) pour le faire.. c'est pénible...mais sinon je suis fan de nano en fait, j'avoue.. c'est le seul point noir;)

emacs, je n'ai connu qu'en mode graphique en cours.. Et c'est sympa, mais bon, ce qui m'ennerve dans quasi toute les appli graphique c'est ce fond blanc qui pète les yeux! Merde je veux les garder mes yeux, ça fait peut-être rustre au yeux de certains, classe aux yeux d'autres, mais je préfère écrire en Limegreen sur urxvt en roottransparent (je ne sais plus si c'est le bon term pour urxvt, mais les utilisateurs de fvwm comprendront  :Smile: 

Vim, j'y ai touché un tout petit peu, ça m'avais l'air très puissant, mais très compliqué à bien prendre en main, et moi je veux juste modifier des fichiers conf ok? sinon j'ai oowriter2  :Very Happy:  (quand à l'ouverture de plusieurs fichiers texte en même temps, je dis merci screen et ça me va.. 

Toutefois, le post d'anigel m'a interessé, cen'est pas la première fois que j'entends parlé de joe, faut vraiment que je lui jette un coup d'oeil;)

Ca commence déjà à devenir interessant! déjà que je suis passé en "instable" (qui, comme vous le disiez, se montreplutôt stable;) ) suite au DOW, zut alors ça va me demander de plus en plus de boulot (passionnant) ça! Si ons'attaque à des sujet plus épineux, (du style qemu vs jesaisplusquoi) il va falloir faire du DOM (month...)  :Laughing: 

----------

## sireyessire

pour moi c'est tout trouvé, ViM et c'est tout. Avant que les boucliers se lèvent je précise que j'ai donné dans l'emacs et que j'ai juste pas accroché du tout. Le seul truc marrant de emacs est le psy et encore pas à trop haute dose. Maintenant vim c'est un état d'esprit, soit on est dedans et on adore, soit ça vous fait chier et très bien allez voir ailleurs.

pour reprendre une très célèbre citation de "jaoubliésonnom" : "Emacs c'est un très bel OS, il ne lui manque d'un éditeur de texte" voilà ça veut tout dire même si c'est un peu trop caricatural.

Enfin vi c'est dans tous les systèmes de restauration, quelque fois il y a même ViM alors ça faut toujours le coup de connaître.

sur ce 

```
:wq
```

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

Emacs, contrairement à vim il n'est pas maintenu par un dev de chez microsoft

ben quoi c'est un troll ou pas  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je découvre avec effroi (mais non c'est pas si grave...  :Wink:  ) que les gentooinst sont une bande de masos qui utilisent un éditeur fait pour des gens qui fonctionnent comme des machines. Vi est totalement contre-intuitif à cause de son fonctionnement par "modes". Remarquez c'est marrant (pendant 2 minutes) le "beep mode". Il devrait varier les tonalités, ce sera plus musical..  :Laughing: 

Emacs est nettement plus facile à apprendre. Il est infiniment extensible et paramètrable. Je pense par exemple JDEE : Java Development Environment for Emacs ou encore à AucTeX pour faire du LaTeX. On peut envoyer un mail ou aller consulter les news au milieu d'un travail de programmation sans même sortir de l'éditeur. Il y a même un vi fait en emacs (ça s'appelle Viper je crois). Au sujet du background blanc dans X, le mien est noir !  :Laughing:  Voilà ce que j'ai dans mon fichier ~/.emacs :

```
(defun set-dark-colors (&optional frame)

  "Set colors suitable for working in the darkness without electricity."

  (interactive)

  (if frame

      (select-frame frame)

    (setq frame (selected-frame)))

  (set-background-color "black")

  (set-foreground-color "DarkGrey")

  (set-cursor-color "red")

  (when (facep 'region)

    (set-face-background 'region "DimGray" frame))

  (when (facep 'fringe)

    (set-face-background 'fringe (face-background 'default) frame)

    (set-face-foreground 'fringe (face-foreground 'default) frame)))

(set-dark-colors ())
```

Certes Emacs est plus lourd que vi. Et alors ? Qu'il mette 1/10 s ou 1/100 s à se lancer je m'en fous pas mal... En plus une fois qu'il est lancé je le garde. Pour ce qui est de la vitesse pour éditer, vi et emacs sont au même niveau une fois l'apprentissage fait. Mais, encore un fois, le type qui a choisi vi a grandement souffert lors de cet apprentissage.

Bref pour ceux qui utilisent déjà vi qu'ils y restent : ils n'ont pas grand chose à gagner à apprendre emacs. Pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas encore un de ces deux éditeurs et qui ont besoin d'éditer efficacement (pour programmer ou faire du LaTeX par exemple), apprenez Emacs. C'est bien plus facile à apprendre (le tutorial en français qui se fait en deux ou trois heures est très bon) et les différents modes (LaTeX, Java, etc.) collent mieux à la tâche.

----------

## mornik

VI ou VIM ou gvim sous windows.

Vi et ses soeures car comme ça j'ai appris 1 éditeur très puissant que je retrouve partout (sous Unix au taf et sous windows au taf aussi).

Emacs j'ai pas accroché, pourtant j'ai commencé par lui ! Quand à nano que j'ai découvert il y a 1 an avec gentoo, je le trouve moins "user friendly". (je sais là ça ce discute)

Joe ? ça marche pas en console ça non ?

Après si via emacs on tape du shell moi ça ne m'interresse pas car j'utilise soit screen soit j'exécute ma commande dans un buffer temporaire :

```
:r! ma_commande
```

qui execute ma commande et renvois le résultat dans le buffer en cours.

Allez comme on doit faire du troll intelligent voici mes commandes préférées et les plus utilisées de vi :

```

:r mon_fichier => lit mon_fichier et l'insert après la ligne courrante

:r! ma_commande => execute ma_commande et insère son résultat après la ligne courrante

:f mon_fic2 => change le nom du fichier actuel en mon_fic2 (très utile pour travailler sur une nouvelle version cans recourir au je quitte mon éditeur, je fait un cp et j'édite...

:w !cmde => envois le ficher éditer dans l'entrée standard de cmde

:g/chaine1/s/chaine2/chaine3 => substitue chine2 par chaine3 dans toute les lignes ou se trouve chaine1

:n,m w fichier => écris les ligne n à m dans fichier

:n,m d => détruit les lignes n à m

:cw => substitue le mot courrant

:C => Remplace le reste de la ligne

:R et :r => mode remplacement (1 fois ou tout le tps)

yy => pour copier

dd => pour couper

p ou P pour coller

D => efface la ligne en cours

o et O : insere une nouvelle ligne

:splitt => pour splitter

```

 Et il y en a d'autre mais après c'est vraiment plus du troll !

----------

## Kangourou

Moi personnellement j'ai commencé par nano car vi me faisai peur, j'avais eu de mauvaises expériences.

Un jour je me décide à apprendre vi, quand je me rend compte que c'est obligatoire quand c'est le seul editeur correct accessible sur ma freeBSD en perdition   :Smile: 

Je deviens fan de vim, je ne veux pas entendre parler l'emacs.

1 an plus tard, je me met à LaTeX. Le mode de vim ne me satisfaisant pas vraiment, je teste emacs.

Coup de foudre, je ne veux plus entendre parler de vi  :Wink: 

Finalement maintenant j'utilise quotidienement les 2. Emacs pour coder, taper du texte agréablement et tout ça. Vi pour pour éditer un petit texte rapidement, pour tout les fichiers de config. C'est vim qui je tape machinalement dans le shell quand j'ai un petit machin à éditer.

Donc j'utilise les deux en fonctions des besoins, et je suis heureux comme ça   :Wink:  Et je pense pas qu'il y est un éditeur plus rapide que l'autre. En passant à emacs,  j'ai vraiment eu du mal avec les C-a et C-e pour les débuts/fins de lignes, et maintenant je m'aperçois que je galère à faire (echap) 0 ou (echap) $ sous vim parfois. C'est simplement une question d'habitude   :Surprised: 

(Maintenant j'avoue qu'il y a peu j'ai du me mettre au java pour mon projet de BTS, et j'ai testé Eclipse. Beh j'ai abandonné Emacs pour le codage java   :Embarassed: )

----------

## mornik

j'ai oublié de dire vi c'est plus rapide à taper que emacs.... je prèfère donc vi car je suis feignant (déformation professionelle ?)

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai débuté sur vi car quand j'étais à la fac, il y a (hola... si longtemps déjà), le seul éditeur disponible pour faire du shell et son mail était VI ; puis quand j'ai débuté ma carrière professionnelle, mon premier chef de projet m'a fait aimer emacs.

VI a l'avantage d'être plus souvent disponible, entre autre sur des plateformes non-GNU, parfois anciennes.

Bref, ayez toujours en poches votre feuille double face avec d'un côté :wq et de l'autre <meta>xc  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Moi j'aime bien vim, mais comme je suis pas un kador j'ai pas vraiment de raison objective (genre gagner 3/100e de seconde pour enregistrer un fichier).

Par contre, ce qui pourrait être interressant pour rendre ce DOW! instructif, c'est de partager les .vimrc ou .emacsrc (si ça s'appelle comme ça).

Ah si, un truc que j'arrive pas à faire avec vim (ou plutôt j'ai pas compris comment faire) et que j'arrivais à faire avec xemacs, c'est la correction orthographique (à la volée, ou pas). En particulier pour les doc LateX, ça serait pas mal.

+

----------

## ttgeub

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Par contre, ce qui pourrait être interressant pour rendre ce DOW! instructif, c'est de partager les .vimrc ou .emacsrc (si ça s'appelle comme ça).
> 
> 

 

Bon allez on est parti, je mets un lien car sinon on s'en sortira jamais question longueur :

http://pro.dumontweb.com/pages/configurations.php#emacs

et

http://pro.dumontweb.com/pages/emacs/dotemacs.html

Maintenant je pense que l'argumentaire de chacun doit être précisé car on peut citer dans la famille de vi : vim et gvim et dans celle de emacs : xemacs. Les différences entre emacs et xemacs sont aujourd'hui minimes, mais est ce qu'un spécialiste de vi pourrait donner les différences vi/vim/gvim ????

tty

PS : historiquement xemacs a été créé car le développement d'emacs n'avancait pas assez vite, le retard a été comblé depuis. Désormais la différence se situe principalement au niveau des packages installés par défaut comme auctex. Donc emacs il faut rajouter les packages que l'on veut alors qu'avec xemacs ils sont déja présents.

PS2 : j'aime beaucoup joe aussi parce que c'est les meme raccourcis que Turbo Pascal 3, 5 et 7  :Smile:  ( que de bons souvenirs)

----------

## geekounet

Hé bien, vi c'est l'original, le premier éditeur visuel. Il n'a pas de fonctions très avancées comme la coloration syntaxique et tout.

vim c'est une version améliorée de vi avec donc toutes ces fonctions avancés que l'ont connait.

gvim c'est la version graphique (gtk+ ou motif) de vim, sans grandes différences du point de vue fonctionnalités, c'est juste l'apparence et les menus en plus. 

Il y a aussi evim qui est un gvim façon éditeur de texte classique, mais c'est plus trop du vi.

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> mais est ce qu'un spécialiste de vi pourrait donner les différences vi/vim/gvim ????

 

Attention, non spécialiste, mais je vais quand même essayer.

 vi est l'ancetre, pas de coloration syntaxique, pas d'indication de du mode actuel, plein de choses assez bizarres de ce genre la, peu de fonctionnalité, mais léger, et dispo sur enormement de machines.

 vim, est vi improved, il supporte plein de choses que vi ne faisait pas, a un systeme de plugins, de la coloration correcte, une completion rudimentaire (mais facilement modifiable de manière a avoir la completion d'un language donné).

A noter que sur beaucoup de machines, vi est seulement un lien vers vim.

gvim, c'est pas compliqué, c'est vim, mais avec une interface gtk en plus, donc, des menus (modifiables), des scrollbars, et pleins d'autres choses de ce genre.

personnellement, j'utilise vim tout le temps, pour tout et n'importe quoi, et gvim/gview comme viewver de texte avec firefox par exemple. (d'ailleurs, j'ai viré menus, boutons, tout, il ne reste que les scrollbars  :Smile:  )

mon vimrc est tellement basique que cela ne vaux pas le coup que je le mette. (j'utilise peu de plugins, quasi aucunes commandes mappé)

my 0.2 cents

----------

## kwenspc

Ça m'interesserait de voir vos .vimrc aussi. (pour gvim ou vim)

Je veus pouvoir avoir un onglet pour chaque fichier ouvert (marre des raccourcis clavier à utiliser autant de fois qu'il  faut pour arriver au bon fichier), un parcours du rep où se trouvent mes fichiers (un peu comme dans un projet sous anjuta si vous voulez), un fond noir, la coloration syntaxique qui va bien, la possibilité de scinder la fenetre en 2 pour avoir un terminal, la possibité de lancer le make automatiquement, de lancer gdb en liaison avec mes fichiers sources (pour pouvoir mettre des breakpoints etc...un peu à la ddd mais cdette fois ci directement dans l'éditeur), bref tout pour en faire un véritable éditeur sur d'assez gros projets (et pas 2 ou 3 pauvres fichiers hein...). 

Mais ça m'étonnerais que je trouve mon bonheur  :Neutral: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je veus pouvoir avoir un onglet pour chaque fichier ouvert (marre des raccourcis clavier à utiliser autant de fois qu'il  faut pour arriver au bon fichier)

 Pas encore dispo, si j'ai bien compris. Voir cette réponse de scout

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ça m'interesserait de voir vos .vimrc aussi. (pour gvim ou vim)
> 
> Je veus pouvoir avoir un onglet pour chaque fichier ouvert (marre des raccourcis clavier à utiliser autant de fois qu'il  faut pour arriver au bon fichier), 

 

pour vim tu as app-vim/minibufexpl, et pour le gui, je sais pas trop.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> un parcours du rep où se trouvent mes fichiers (un peu comme dans un projet sous anjuta si vous voulez),
> 
> 

 

app-vim/taglist est pas mal dans le genre (même si il ne fait pas exactement ce que tu veux)

 *Quote:*   

>  un fond noir, 

 

sous vim ? change la couleur de ton term... sous gvim, je sais pas trop, moi j'utilise 'colo elflord' qui met un theme, mais, d'apres la doc :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Les couleurs des autres composants de l'IHMg (p. ex., la barre de menu, de
> 
> défilement, ou n'importe quoi d'autre), constituent des réglages spécifiques
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> la coloration syntaxique qui va bien,

 

":syntax on" suffit la plupart du temps...

 *Quote:*   

> la possibilité de scinder la fenetre en 2 pour avoir un terminal,

 

la je sais pas trop, a priori, il faut tricher...

 *Quote:*   

>  la possibité de lancer le make automatiquement, 

 

:make ?

 *Quote:*   

> de lancer gdb en liaison avec mes fichiers sources (pour pouvoir mettre des breakpoints etc...un peu à la ddd mais cdette fois ci directement dans l'éditeur), bref tout pour en faire un véritable éditeur sur d'assez gros projets (et pas 2 ou 3 pauvres fichiers hein...). 

 

La je ne sais pas non plus...

----------

## kwenspc

C'est c** pour les onglets.   :Sad: 

Enfin franchement si vous arrivez à me trouver tout ce qu'il faut je changerais mon avis sur vim.

Au fait, que pensent les emacsiens de ce que je souhaite avoir?   :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Quant à moi j'utilise GVim, mais très largement trafiqué, au point qu'on ne le reconnait plus. Ça s'appelle Cream, et c'est bon, mangez-en. À lire pour comprendre les motivations du développeur (Steve Hall) :

 - Why I love Vim,

 - Why I hate Vim,

 - background.

Steve ne s'en cache pas, il a aimé UltraEdit. Et bah perso, quand j'étais étudiant, avec des projets à développer sous Windows, je dois dire que j'adorais moi aussi cet éditeur, donc somme toute c'est logique que je me sente chez moi avec Cream. Depuis, après un bref passage par Emacs (mais j'ai pas assez de doigts), j'ai été pas mal de temps sous (G)Vim "normal" (et je continue d'ailleurs d'utiliser Vim quand je suis en console, ou que j'ai juste une petite édition rapide à faire). Mais dans Cream, je galère moins : quand j'ai besoin d'une fonctionnalité avancée, au lieu de commencer à browser la doc, bah je déroule un menu, et sincèrement je trouve que ça va plus vite. Et puis évidemment, Vim n'est pas complètement noyé sous la crème non plus : il suffit d'un petit Ctrl+O pour lui balancer une commande traditionnelle (Ctrl+L pour en envoyer plusieurs), donc je n'ai vraiment rien perdu au change.

Et pour faire bonne mesure, mon reproche à cet éditeur : tout est codé en vimscript, qui est quand même un langage infâme. Franchement, ça motive pas trop pour y contribuer (ce que j'avais commencé à faire à une époque, mais bon voilà quoi...), et quand on voit la complexité et la verbosité de certains bouts de code pour faire des choses très simples, on se dit que c'est vraiment un truc de maso. Accessoirement, ça peut être affreusement lent pour certaines opérations, faute de structures de données adaptées. Ça ira un peu mieux avec Vim 7 ceci dit, mais c'est pas pour tout de suite. Bref, idéalement, j'aurais préferé un truc codé par exemple avec les bindings Python, même si c'est moins standard.

Ah et puis oui, au fait, c'est dans portage : app-vim/cream. Ça se lance avec la commande "cream", et ça ne touchera pas à configuration GVim existante (il utilise ~/.cream/). Et puis tiens, zut, 0.32 ?... Oulah, j'ai dû zapper l'envoi de l'ebuild de la 0.33 moi, faut que je regarde ça...

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour kwenspc :

Avant toute chose je précise que j'utilise les notations Emacs. Donc C-x signifie Ctrl+x.

Sous Emacs il n'y a pas d'onglets mais un système de "buffers".

Pour passer d'un buffer à un autre c'est C-x b puis tu tapes le nom du buffer (typiquement le nom du fichier que tu as ouvert). Il y a bien sûr la complétion automatique et par défaut (donc si tu tapes C-x b Enter) tu as le dernier buffer auquel tu as accédé. Vu que la plupart du temps tu fais des aller retour entre deux buffers c'est très utile. Pour lister l'ensemble des buffers disponibles c'est C-x C-b. Tu peux alors d'un clic choisir le buffer de ton choix ou bien taper son nom (comme avant).

Voilà, ça peut paraître compliqué mais c'est très rapide à utiliser.

Pour le fond noir j'ai déjà poster ici ce qu'il faut mettre dans son fichier ~/.emacs pour l'avoir par défaut.

Note tout de même qu'il n'est pas du tout nécessaire de connaître LISP pour faire la configuration de son éditeur. Il suffit d'aller dans Option/Customize Emacs et de faire ce que l'on veut. Le problème c'est quétant donné la quantité de choses que l'on peut configurer tu peux y passer des jours si tu veux tout paramètrer ! Mais pour trouver un truc particulier (par exemple la couleur du background) c'est tout à fait utilisable.

Pour la coloration syntaxique, elle est dans Option/Syntax Highlighting. Pour l'avoir de façon automatique au démarrage de l'éditeur tu peux soit chercher dans Option/Customize Emacs ou, plus simplement, ajouter cette ligne à ton fichier ~/.emacs :

```
(cond ((fboundp 'global-font-lock-mode)

            ;; Coloration syntaxique pour tous les modes qui le supportent

            (global-font-lock-mode t)

            ;; Coloration maximum !

            (setq font-lock-maximum-decoration t)))
```

Pour scinder l'écran en deux buffers c'est C-x 2 (une fois l'écran splitté, C-x 1 ne garde plus que le buffer actif c'est à dire celui que l'on édite, C-x 0 ne garde plus que le buffer non actif).

Lors d'une compilation l'écran se scinde automatiquement pour afficher la sortie dans un deuxième buffer.

Pour ce qui est de lancer un make automatiquement ça se fait très bien aussi. Tu associes la commande de ton choix (par défaut make -k) à la commande de compilation. Tout est paramètrable à ta convenance (et un bon Emacsien se balade toujours avec son fichier ~/.emacs sur lui  :Very Happy:  ). N'oublie pas que des modes très évolués ont été développés pour des buts particulier. Je pense au Java Development Environment for Emacs (JDEE) et à AucTeX (pour faire du LaTeX). Des tas de commande sont alors ajoutées à celles de base. Ainsi, sous AucTeX, C-c C-j permet d'aller à la ligne, de se placer au bon niveau d'indentation (Emacs gère parfaitement ça aussi) et enfin d'écrire \item. Rien ne t'empêche d'en ajouter d'autres.

Bref. Ton bonheur est dans Emacs.  :Razz:  Je te conseille très grandement de suivre le tutorial d'Emacs (dans Help/Emacs Tutorial (choose language)... puis en choisissant français) pour découvrir ce merveilleux éditeur (bien moins difficile d'accès que vi).

----------

## Yggdrasill

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *Yggdrasill wrote:*   Personellement, j'utilise Vim que je trouve très sympathique. Je ne connais pas emacs, mais venant de nano je trouve qu'il y a un véritable apport. Rien que la coloration synthaxique vaut deja la peine je trouve.
> 
> Sinon en ce qui concerne les fonctions plus avancée, je ne les maitrise pas encore très bien mais j'ai cru voir un chouette tuto dans la partie doc...je vais donc aller y faire un tour ! 
> 
> Humm dans nano il y as la coloration :p
> ...

 

oho, je ne savais pas ! Ben merci de l'info !

----------

## Trevoke

J'utilise nano. J'ai essaye vim, j'ai essaye emacs, j'ai essaye joe, et honnetement, simple = bien.

Si j'ai besoin de faire un peu de code, j'utilise SCiTe qui est assez sympa.

Vim et Emacs sont sympas mais, bon, j'ai juste jamais accroche  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Si j'ai besoin de faire un peu de code, j'utilise SCiTe qui est assez sympa.

 

Ca existe en console ?   :Question: 

----------

## Syl20

J'ai commencé par joe, mais, en arrivant dans le monde professionnel, je me suis rendu compte que s'il ne fallait en connaître qu'un, c'est bien vi. C'est le seul qu'on retrouve partout, qu'on soit sous Linux (vim), sous HP-UX, AIX, Solaris, xBSD... Et, quand on n'a qu'un Korn shell (ksh), au lieu du sacro-saint bash linuxien, on est bien content d'avoir les fonctionnalités vi (historique, rappel de commandes, corrections...).

Je n'ai jamais essayé emacs, non pas par goût, mais parce que je préfère connaître un seul éditeur universel, plutôt que d'emmagasiner plusieurs façons de faire la même chose, en fonction de l'OS sur lequel on bosse. Mon cerveau est mono-tâche...  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Longfield

Moi c'est aussi Vi, et plus particulièrement Vim et gVim.

Pourtant à l'uni on a essayé de nous orienter vers emacs, mais j'ai pas accroché, j'ai pas vraiment trouvé les raccourcis mode plus logiques. J'ai alors fait l'effort de passer à Vim (que je trouve plus difficile d'accès) mais qui en fin de compte a l'avantage comme déjà dit plus haut d'être disponibles sur toutes les machines que j'ai pu utiliser et qui, personnellement me semblait plus logique et cohérent.

Ensuite, au niveau de la coloration syntaxique, je le trouve excellent pour le peu de langages que j'utilise (VHDL, C/C++ et assembleur) et il me colore assez bien presque tous les fichiers de config de mon système.

J'ai même mis un peu le nez dans le .vim et on peut faire des truc bien sympas, mais je pense que je vais m'intéresser à Cream très sérieusement !

----------

## kwenspc

+1 pour TGL et sa solution Cream

Le File Tree remplace les onglets en fait (suffit que je clique sur le fichier que je veux et puis voilà)

Seul truc, ce File Tree justement : pas trés beau.  :Neutral:   j'ai mis le fond en noir et le File Tree a pas l'air d'aimer. 

Les noms des fichiers apparaissent bien mais sur fond blanc. alors que tout le reste du fond est noir. 

[mode chiant] En plus, y a même pas la transparence logicielle (comme on pourrait avoir dans une aterm avec vim [/mode chiant]

Bon en fait le truc serait d'avoir la même chose que cream (le file tree au moins) sous vim. Enfin il est vrai que les boutons open, close etc...sont bien agréables et j'aurias du mal à m'en passer.

Magic Banana : justement je veux pas (ou presque pas) utiliser de raccourcis clavier. Je trouve ça saoulant à force. (surtout les raccourcis clavier qui demandent plus de 2 doigts)  :Mr. Green: 

Bref, pour le moment je pense que je vais rester sur un vértiable IDE pour mes gros projets. (j'utilise vim ou nano pour éditer mes fichiers de config la plupart du temps)

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon en fait le truc serait d'avoir la même chose que cream (le file tree au moins) sous vim. Enfin il est vrai que les boutons open, close etc...sont bien agréables et j'aurias du mal à m'en passer.

 

app-vim/taglist...

----------

## TGL

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon en fait le truc serait d'avoir la même chose que cream (le file tree au moins) sous vim. Enfin il est vrai que les boutons open, close etc...sont bien agréables et j'aurias du mal à m'en passer.

 

Autant que je me souvienne, ça a été le cas jusqu'à un certain stade du développement de Cream, et c'est devenu trop galère de rendre toutes les features accessibles et confortables sans une GUI autour (et sans tomber dans la contre-intuitivité non plus, évidemment). Bon par contre, un Cream "light" privé des gadgets pour le mode console, ça serait bien sûr techniquement envisageable, mais bon, je sais pas si ça vaudrait vraiment le coup et si il trouverait sa place dans un existant déjà si bien fourni.

----------

## lmarcini

Réponse "classique", à savoir VIM... Ca tient même du réflexe de Pavlov lorsque je suis sur une console Unix/Linux (alors que Elvis sous Windows, je n'ai pas le réflexe... Bah oui, j'utilise Windows : Dr Jekill à la maison et Mr Hide au travail !).. Nano ? Jamais accroché, pas assez Geek à mon goût. Emacs ? J'ai testé un peu, ça me semble intéressant, d'autant plus qu'il faudra que je me penche sur LaTex un de ces jours... AMHA, ces deux éditeur ne jouent pas dans la même catégorie, l'un (VI et consorts) étant à l'origine un "simple" éditeur de texte, l'autre (emacs) étant un environnement à lui tout seul à l'époque où travailler sous X relevait de l'exploit...

Par contre, je dois avouer que j'adore l'ergonomie de VI(M).

P.S. : notepad.exe Power !!! ----->[]

----------

## guilc

Bon, aller, va bien falloir que je m'y colle  :Wink: 

Alors vim (ou gvim sous X, quand même graphiquement plus joli, même si le menu me sert pas au final), parceque :

- vim ça existe partout, au moins en mode compatible (vieux vi), même sur les SunOS bien vieux au boulot

- la séparation mode édition/mode commande ça permet de travailler super efficacement : en mode commande, on peut manipuler du texte a une vitesse folle (hé oui, quand on maitrise vim, le mode édition, c'est pas le mode principal d'utilisation)

- Je préfère :jqsdfkl que <Ctrl>+A-<Ctrl>+<Meta>+machin bidule ou il me faudrait des mains avec beaucoup plus de doigts  :Wink: 

- J'aime pas le toolkit antédiluvien d'emacs

- Scripter mon vim, c'est facile avec le langage de script, scripter emacs en Lisp, faut avoir envie de compter les parenthèses pour débugguer l'engin...

- Je préfère les colorations syntaxiques de vim, la gestion de l'UTF8 _propre_

- Les multiples modes d'emacs pour faire autre chose qu'éditer du texte, c'est ptet chouette, mais c'est inutile.

- Emacs, c'est dans les 10 fois plus gros que vim pour faire pas mieux en terme d'édition de fichiers

Bref, vous l'aurez compris, j'aime pas emacs   :Laughing: 

Et pour finir, mon vimrc : http://doc.xwing.info/config/vimrc donc certains bouts sont tirés du vimrc de ciaranm hautement instructif http://dev.gentoo.org/~ciaranm/configs/vimrc

----------

## geekounet

Hé bien TGL m'a donné envie d'essayer Cream, c'est installé, reste plus qu'à lire la doc pour apprendre à m'en servir  :Very Happy: 

Et merci guilc pour les vimrc, ça va m'apprendre plein de choses.  :Smile: 

:wq  :Wink: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la gestion de l'UTF8 _propre_
> 
> 

 

gné ???? 

```
(set-keyboard-coding-system 'utf-8)

(set-language-environment 'UTF-8)

```

C'est quand même pas sale ça ?? (c meme pas du tango) <--- blague nulle inside

 *Quote:*   

> - Les multiples modes d'emacs pour faire autre chose qu'éditer du texte, c'est ptet chouette, mais c'est inutile.

 

Archi faux, j'utilise régulièrement celui pour le cvs, il est indispensable !

----------

## guilc

 *ttypub wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> la gestion de l'UTF8 _propre_
> 
>  
> ...

 

L'implémentation est tellement en carton pate qu'ils ont même pas réussi a faire marcher gnus avec utf8 de manière fiable  :Wink: 

C'est du patch surpatché (dans le code, pas l'option qui l'active), pas un truc propre, meme si je te l'accorde, ça marchouille.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   - Les multiples modes d'emacs pour faire autre chose qu'éditer du texte, c'est ptet chouette, mais c'est inutile. 
> 
> Archi faux, j'utilise régulièrement celui pour le cvs, il est indispensable !

 

Je pensais plutot aux trucs genre tetris, le psychiatre, etc... Tous les modules totalement inutiles que beaucoup d'emacseux mettent en avant pour tenter de démontrer la supériorité d'emacs  :Wink: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *ttypub wrote:*    *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> la gestion de l'UTF8 _propre_
> 
>  
> ...

 

La je te l'accorde, je ne suis pas aller voir l'implémentation, en revanche je constate avec pas mal de surprises que pour quelqu'un qui n'aime pas emacs, tu en connais de façon bien surprenante l'implémentation ?

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   - Les multiples modes d'emacs pour faire autre chose qu'éditer du texte, c'est ptet chouette, mais c'est inutile. 
> 
> Archi faux, j'utilise régulièrement celui pour le cvs, il est indispensable ! 
> ...

 

C'est clair que je ne les mettrai pas en avant, mais c'est le fun et ce n'est pas particulierement lourd, n'oublions que emacs n'est pas un simple éditeur de texte : it's a way of life. Et puis personnelement mes problèmes existentiels je les résoud en par le psychiatre, ca coute moins cher.

----------

## blasserre

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sous Emacs il n'y a pas d'onglets mais un système de "buffers".

 

je dirais même plus : sous emacs (et sous X) il y a la speedbar M-x speedbar dans laquelle tu peux afficher les buffers ou le contenu d'un répertoire

j'ai découvert emacs via un sympatique petit bouquin d'O'Reily "GNU Emacs", celui-ci explique un large panel de fonctionnalités de la bête : édition basique, gestion de buffers, modes Latex & C, gnus & mail... j'en passe et des meilleures.

et à l'époque, ça le faisait à mort d'avoir un XMailer:emacs  :Wink:  au-delà de ça c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de mieux sous windows pour coder du perl

bref, j'ai fini par me graver les racourcis dans la tête et maintenant je n'ai plus trop envie de changer. mon seul souci aujourd'hui, c'est que l'utf-8 est une vraie galère, mais la version cvs (22.x) a l'air de bien tourner

mon .emacs issu de windows a toujours été ici il me permettait de configurer certains trucs (ispell, bbdb, shell cygwin, gnus...) mais depuis que mon informatique personnelle est full linux il est beaucoup plus restreint :

```
(global-font-lock-mode t)
```

les milliers de lignes de définitions de couleurs ont disparu car je ne l'utilise qu'en console (compilé sans le flag X)

sinon juste pour nourrir le troll : IMHO, vi ne me serait utile que si je bossais sur un teletype (un vrai) c'est bien pour ça qu'on a inventé la séparation des modes, non ?

----------

## guilc

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La je te l'accorde, je ne suis pas aller voir l'implémentation, en revanche je constate avec pas mal de surprises que pour quelqu'un qui n'aime pas emacs, tu en connais de façon bien surprenante l'implémentation ?

 

Il faut connaitre pour critiquer non ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> C'est clair que je ne les mettrai pas en avant, mais c'est le fun et ce n'est pas particulierement lourd, n'oublions que emacs n'est pas un simple éditeur de texte : it's a way of life. Et puis personnelement mes problèmes existentiels je les résoud en par le psychiatre, ca coute moins cher.

 

Voila, c'est je pense ça le point a problème, qu'un éditeur de texte se prenne pour ce qu'il est pas   :Laughing: 

Un éditeur de texte, c'est... un éditeur de texte, pas un robot a faire la cuisine  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   C'est clair que je ne les mettrai pas en avant, mais c'est le fun et ce n'est pas particulierement lourd, n'oublions que emacs n'est pas un simple éditeur de texte : it's a way of life. Et puis personnelement mes problèmes existentiels je les résoud en par le psychiatre, ca coute moins cher. 
> 
> Voila, c'est je pense ça le point a problème, qu'un éditeur de texte se prenne pour ce qu'il est pas  
> ...

 

Oui et non, gentoo, c'est une distrib, autrement dit un OS, mais je pense que tu conviendra aussi que c'est plus que ça... c'est tout un art  :Wink:  une manière de voir les chose, de chercher, comprendre, et améliorer à sa guise.. donc gentoo c'est plus qu'un simple OS à mon humble avis.. donc pourquoi pas emacs plus qu'un éditeur de texte?  :Wink:  Ca ne me gène pas plus que ça.. (mais alors la question qui se pose est  Est-ce qu'un "emacseu", pour reprendre le term, sur gentoo vivra plutôt sa vie gentoo? sa vie emacs? (sa vie réelle  :Very Happy:  ) ou fera-t-il la mise en abime de la vie emacs dans sa vie gentoo ?))  aaaahhh tant de choses m'échappent encore  :Smile: 

----------

## Longfield

Ouais bon, pour en revenir aux 35'000 modes un peu bizarres d'Emacs, j'avais vu une fois (et je viens de retrouver) cette citation, qui ma foi est pas mal :

 *Quote:*   

> Emacs is a nice OS - but it lacks a good text editor.
> 
> That's why I am using Vim.
> 
> 						--Anonymous-

 

Un assez bon résumé des posts précédents.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Darkael

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   C'est clair que je ne les mettrai pas en avant, mais c'est le fun et ce n'est pas particulierement lourd, n'oublions que emacs n'est pas un simple éditeur de texte : it's a way of life. Et puis personnelement mes problèmes existentiels je les résoud en par le psychiatre, ca coute moins cher. 
> 
> Voila, c'est je pense ça le point a problème, qu'un éditeur de texte se prenne pour ce qu'il est pas  
> ...

 

Ben le problème d'emacs, c'est que c'est carrément un OS par dessus un OS... ça n'a plus rien à voir avec l'édition de texte.

Le seul interêt que je vois à un tel behemoth, c'est le cas où t'as l'habitude de travailler dans plusieurs OS différents, Emacs peux te permettre d'avoir le même environnement à chaque fois (c'est un peu tordu, mais apparement certains font ça)

----------

## truc

ouaich.. j'connais pas du tout emacs donc je ne vois même pas ce que vous voulez tous dire par c'est presqu'un OS! faut-il que je l'essaie pour comprendre? 

Quoiqu'il en soit j'ai une question pour vous tous qui utilisez vim ou emacs, je sais que ça doit être une question d'habitude en partie, mais bon: mis à part la fonction de remplacement d'un mot dans nano qui me manque..  de quoi avez vous réellement besoin?

C'estpas du mérpis ou quoique ce soit, je demande! Mais vous faites quoi dis donc avec votre éditeur?! genre les trucs qu'il vous permette de faire qu'un simple éditeur ne fait pas!

J'vous arrete juste pour un truc, si c'est pour dire, que vous pouvez lancer une ligne de commande depuis l'éditeur, ne voyant pas l'interet, je ne trouverai pas cet argument convaincant...

alors? ça m'interesse!

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *truc wrote:*   

> ouaich.. j'connais pas du tout emacs donc je ne vois même pas ce que vous voulez tous dire par c'est presqu'un OS! faut-il que je l'essaie pour comprendre? 
> 
> 

 

Emacs a été programmé a une epoque ou tu avait un tty, et c'est tout, le but du jeu etait d'avoir une appli que tu lancait le matin, et que tu quittait le soir  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit j'ai une question pour vous tous qui utilisez vim ou emacs, je sais que ça doit être une question d'habitude en partie, mais bon: mis à part la fonction de remplacement d'un mot dans nano qui me manque..  de quoi avez vous réellement besoin?
> 
> C'estpas du mérpis ou quoique ce soit, je demande! Mais vous faites quoi dis donc avec votre éditeur?! genre les trucs qu'il vous permette de faire qu'un simple éditeur ne fait pas!
> ...

 

tu as deja programmé un petit peu ? un editeur, ca permet de completer les noms de fonctions, de filer un lien vers la doc correspondant, de faire des recherches un peu avancées, du folding, entre autres.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> J'vous arrete juste pour un truc, si c'est pour dire, que vous pouvez lancer une ligne de commande depuis l'éditeur, ne voyant pas l'interet, je ne trouverai pas cet argument convaincant...
> 
> alors? ça m'interesse!

 

ben la, je suis en train d'editer une page web, et donc, je fait ma modif, et ensuite, je tape :make qui execute ma commande rsync qui upload mes fichiers comme il faut  :Smile:  voila une utilisation qui peut etre utile.

----------

## truc

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quoiqu'il en soit j'ai une question pour vous tous qui utilisez vim ou emacs, je sais que ça doit être une question d'habitude en partie, mais bon: mis à part la fonction de remplacement d'un mot dans nano qui me manque..  de quoi avez vous réellement besoin?
> 
> C'estpas du mérpis ou quoique ce soit, je demande! Mais vous faites quoi dis donc avec votre éditeur?! genre les trucs qu'il vous permette de faire qu'un simple éditeur ne fait pas!
> ...

 

tu as deja programmé un petit peu ? un editeur, ca permet de completer les noms de fonctions, de filer un lien vers la doc correspondant, de faire des recherches un peu avancées, du folding, entre autres.

[/quote]

merci.. c'était donc ça qui me manquait.. je comprends mieux maintenant, pour la partie mavie, j'ai fait un petit peu de programmation, mais en effet rien de tel, style je devais avoir 7-8 fonctions qui se battaient.. donc il est vrai que je n'ai pas ressenti le besoin d'une telle aide... 

(par contre le folding  :Question:  mais bon ça c'est autre chose, je me renseignerai en temps voulu;) )

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *truc wrote:*   

> (par contre le folding  mais bon ça c'est autre chose, je me renseignerai en temps voulu;) )

 

le folding, ca permet de "replier" certaines parties du fichier, pour en afficher qu'une partie,un peu comme des chapitres (ou des fonctions)

----------

## idodesuke

J'ai essayé GEdit, Kate, SciTE, GVim, Emacs et suite à la lecture du message de TGL Cream.

 Alors je ne suis pas programmeur mais j'aime bien écrire des petits programmes shell, perl et python (bon python je vais apprendre à l'utiliser on va dire) donc avoir un éditeur de texte assez complet m'interesse beaucoup. GVim est celui que j'apprécie le plus pour sa coloration syntaxique, ses fonctions avancées, le fait qu'on puisse le retrouver sur plusieurs OS, et aussi parce que j'aime bien pouvoir afficher plusieurs fichiers dans une même fenêtre et ce sans utiliser d'onglets.

 En revanche le copier/coller classique m'a toujours manqué dans GVim, je ne suis pas un as de son fichier de configuration je ne sais donc pas si il y a moyen d'avoir un copier/collé normal sous GVim (ouioui je sais il y a l'histoire de la molette mais bon on ne l'utilise pas de la même façon). Maintenant je viens découvrir Cream, je pense l'adopter parce que comme TGL avec Cream je galère moins qu'avec GVim du moins je pense qu'il est plus adapté pour une utilisation graphique.

 En console forcément j'utilise VIM comme je me suis plus ou moins habitué à ses commandes grace à GVim je me débrouille pas trop mal avec et puis de cette manière je bénéficie de ses avantages.

 Nano est bien mais je le considère comme l'éditeur de base, à utiliser lorsqu'on attend pas grand chose d'un éditeur de texte il est à sa place en tant qu'éditeur par défaut sur la gentoo.

 SciTE aussi est vraiment pas mal mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut j'aime bien avoir la possibilité d'afficher plusieurs fichiers dans une même fenêtre de facon à ce qu'ils soient tous visibles et puis je n'utilise pas sa console intégrée, de toute manière une véritable console est plus efficace, bref chacun son rôle.

 Pour Kate idem que pour SciTE.

 En ce qui concerne Emacs brrrr bof franchement pour moi c'est un gadjet j'ai bien essayé de l'utiliser mais non rien faire ça ne passe pas, si vraiment c'est un éditeur de texte il n'en a pas l'air... et puis je n'aime pas le bordel, Emacs est un vrai bordel...

 Ha et si vous pouviez faire un autre troll du genre un qui m'interesse serait le KDE vs GNOME (héhéhé).

----------

## TGL

Content de voir que Cream est une découverte heureuse pour certain (merci les DOW !).

À part ça, un autre éditeur pas encore cité ici et que je trouve prometteur dans son genre, c'est Scribes. L'objectif est vraiment de faire un truc efficace pour éditer du code, tout en gardant une interface simplissime et intuitive, sans prise de tête, bref très "Gnomique" quoi. Bon, il est pas encore franchement utilisable comme éditeur principal à mon humble avis, mais je suis curieux de voir ce que ça donnera au final, parceque ce qui est implémenté est sympathique comme tout : regardez par exemple cette démonstration du système de templates (attention, requière le plugin Flash©, et met des plombe à se charger).

Un ebuild en général à jour est dispo sur bugzilla.

----------

## letoff

Bon ben je vais être super original: vi parce qu'avec ed j'avais un peu de mal et qu'emacs n'existait pas encore; en tous cas pas sur mon PDP.   :Cool: 

Sinon je vois que pas mal de monde cherche des fichiers de config et je me dis que peut-être vous ne connaissez pas ce site qui sert justement de repository pour des fichiers de conf: http://dotfiles.com/

HTH.

----------

## Magic Banana

Ca m'amuse beaucoup de lire les raisons pour lesquels les gens choisissent Vi (par opposition à Emacs : cf. le titre de ce DOW). En gros tout ce qu'ils aiment dans Vi existe dans Emacs ! A titre d'exemple je cite la contribution de idodesuke :

 *Quote:*   

> Alors je ne suis pas programmeur mais j'aime bien écrire des petits programmes shell, perl et python (bon python je vais apprendre à l'utiliser on va dire) donc avoir un éditeur de texte assez complet m'interesse beaucoup. GVim est celui que j'apprécie le plus pour sa coloration syntaxique, ses fonctions avancées, le fait qu'on puisse le retrouver sur plusieurs OS, et aussi parce que j'aime bien pouvoir afficher plusieurs fichiers dans une même fenêtre et ce sans utiliser d'onglets.

 

Tout de suite après voilà ce que le même gentooiste écrit :

 *Quote:*   

> En revanche le copier/coller classique m'a toujours manqué dans GVim

 

Ca, pour le coup, c'est de base dans Emacs !  :Laughing: 

Bon, par rapport aux commandes classiques c'est C-w à la place de Ctrl+x, M-w à la place de Ctrl+c et C-y à la place de Ctrl+v mais bon... au pire tu peux remapper ça !  :Wink: 

Et pourtant voilà comment il termine :

 *Quote:*   

> En ce qui concerne Emacs brrrr bof franchement pour moi c'est un gadjet j'ai bien essayé de l'utiliser mais non rien faire ça ne passe pas, si vraiment c'est un éditeur de texte il n'en a pas l'air... et puis je n'aime pas le bordel, Emacs est un vrai bordel...

 

Oui, on peut faire tout et n'importe quoi avec Emacs. Mais c'est une qualité ! Pas un défaut. Personne ne vous oblige à tout maîtriser et à tout utiliser. Je n'utilise Emacs que pour faire de l'édition ce qui est (malgré ce que racontent les utilisateurs de vi) sa fonction d'excellence (je pèse mes mots). Maintenant c'est toujours agréable de savoir que si l'on souhaite envoyer des mails, lire des news ou naviguer sur le Web (sans X), on peut le faire sans quitter Emacs et en profitant de sa rapidité d'édition.

Bref, je ne compte pas convertir les utilisateurs de vi. Ce serait du temps de perdu que d'apprendre à se servir d'Emacs alors que Vi est (presque  :Very Happy:  ) aussi performant. En revanche, pour les personne qui ne maîtrisent ni Vi ni Emacs je leur conseille de choisir ce dernier : il est nettement plus simple à apprendre et colle mieux aux différents travaux d'édition grâce à des extensions très spécialisées (par exemple pour éditer en LaTeX ou programmer en Java).

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> En revanche, pour les personne qui ne maîtrisent ni Vi ni Emacs je leur conseille de choisir ce dernier : il est nettement plus simple à apprendre et colle mieux aux différents travaux d'édition grâce à des extensions très spécialisées (par exemple pour éditer en LaTeX ou programmer en Java).

 

C'est assez subjectif quand même, sachant que le premier éditeur sur lequel j'étais tombé était Emacs et que j'y comprenais rien, après on m'a montré Vim, en me disant seulement qu'il fallait faire i pour entrer en mode insertion, echap pour sortir de ce mode et :wq pour quitter ! J'y suis resté, j'ai fait mumuse avec la doc, et maintenant je m'en sors pas trop mal !

Tout dépend de votre logique, technique d'apprentissage et vos gouts; perso, je prefere entrer une ligne de commande plutot que de faire des raccourcis claviers necessitant 3 mains !

Pour ceux qui veulent découvrir Vim, essayez vimtutor (paquet vim-core)

Concernant les plugins pour les differents langages, ya aussi pour Vim !

----------

## Syl20

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> SciTE aussi est vraiment pas mal

 

C'est ce que j'utilise sous Windows. Très pratique.

----------

## truc

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ceux qui veulent découvrir Vim, essayez vimtutor (paquet vim-core)
> 
> Concernant les plugins pour les differents langages, ya aussi pour Vim !

 

En voila une remarque qu'elle est bonne  :Smile:  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkael

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   En revanche, pour les personne qui ne maîtrisent ni Vi ni Emacs je leur conseille de choisir ce dernier : il est nettement plus simple à apprendre et colle mieux aux différents travaux d'édition grâce à des extensions très spécialisées (par exemple pour éditer en LaTeX ou programmer en Java). 
> 
> C'est assez subjectif quand même, sachant que le premier éditeur sur lequel j'étais tombé était Emacs et que j'y comprenais rien, après on m'a montré Vim, en me disant seulement qu'il fallait faire i pour entrer en mode insertion, echap pour sortir de ce mode et :wq pour quitter ! J'y suis resté, j'ai fait mumuse avec la doc, et maintenant je m'en sors pas trop mal !
> 
> 

 

Je suis bien d'accord, moi j'ai découvert emacs et vi à peu près en même temps, et j'ai trouvé vi bien plus accessible. Une fois qu'on a compris la séparation des modes, il n'y a vraiment rien de compliqué...

----------

## truc

lol, dans le gentoo wiki de vim ça commence très dur:

 *Quote:*   

> Vim is an advanced text editor that seeks to provide the power of the de-facto Unix editor 'Vi', with a more complete feature set. Vim is not a simple text editor like nano or emacs. It does require some time to learn, and a great amount of time to master. 

 

mouhahhaa ce troll dans un wiki.. je suis curieux de savoir combien de temps ça va rester intact...  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

les vimiens, vous faites vraiment escape, "deux points", w, q pour quitter???   :Shocked:  Je trouve le C^x C^c (et au pire on peut déplacer la touche) bien plus simple... Je suis loin d'être une bête d'Emacs, mais ce que j'aime c'est qu'à chaque fois que je commence une phrase par "y'a pas moyen sous emacs de ..." la réponse est toujours de type "bien sur que si, ..." et à chaque fois je suis un peu plus impressionné.

----------

## geekounet

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> les vimiens, vous faites vraiment escape, "deux points", w, q pour quitter???   Je trouve le C^x C^c (et au pire on peut déplacer la touche) bien plus simple... Je suis loin d'être une bête d'Emacs, mais ce que j'aime c'est qu'à chaque fois que je commence une phrase par "y'a pas moyen sous emacs de ..." la réponse est toujours de type "bien sur que si, ..." et à chaque fois je suis un peu plus impressionné.

 

Non, ya plus court : escape ZZ

et ya juste besoin d'une seule main comme ça ^^

----------

## TGL

Allez, juste pour le fun, un sous-DOW : dans Bash, vous utilisez plutôt les raccourcis readlines emacs-like (ceux par défaut, avec des Ctrl+machin et Meta+truc), ou bien ceux vi-like (avec la touche Echap et tout et tout) ?

----------

## scout

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> La seule chose "utile" que j'ai vu avec emacs et que je n'arrive pas a reproduire avec Vim, c'est d'avoir une 2eme zone avec un shell dans le quel je peux lancer le programme que je suis entrain de coder. Je m'explique :
> 
> Dans la zone 1:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je ne suis pas tout à fait sur, mais si ton vim est bien configuré (ce qui n'est pas encore complètement le cas du mien), quand vim lit le fichier ruby, d'extension .rb, il change la variable makejesaisplusquoi

qui fait que quand tu fais :make ça lance ruby -w

en plus il y a une autre variable make_super_regexp_de_la_mort qui est aussi changée qui fait que vim parse la sortie de ruby -w et te met sur les lignes où il y a des erreurs de syntaxe

une fois que le job est fini, tu reviens dans vim

pour avoir les bons trucs de configuration, il faut charger les fichiers qui sont là dedans: http://vim-ruby.rubyforge.org/

sinon tout le monde a compris que j'utilisait vim,  :Mr. Green: 

donc plein de choses ont déja été dites, moi je préfère vim, mais je lui trouve un défaut, c'est que les fonctionnalités sont un peu cachées. Les trucs que j'utilisait sous emacs (genre indentation automatique, complétion) étaient aussi dispo sous vim, mais j'ai mis beaucoup de temps avant de les utiliser, et surtout de trouver l'aide dessus.

Pour rebondir, est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait un tableau de comparaison de "shortcuts" d'éditeurs, par exemple un tableau qui raconte:

Aller en début de ligne:

Emacs => CTRL+A

Vim => 0

mais où on disuterais aussi de choses avançées, comme par exemple comment lancer une compil d'un programme, comment quand on est sur le nom d'une fonction sauter à la déclaration de la fonction, ou comment voir facilement les paramètres à remplir. Comment reformater un commentaire automatiquement sur 80 colonnes, etc ...

Car si on avait un truc comme ça, ce serait très facile de comparer ce qui est plus facile à faire sous l'un ou sous l'autre. En quelques minutes de google je n'ai pas trouvé. Si ça n'existe pas, je démarre une page sur un wiki et je commence à remplir la section vim, je suis sur que l'un d'entre vous pourra compléter la section emacs, et celle d'autres éditeurs.

En plus ça pourrait vraiment faciliter la migration d'un éditeur à un autre.

----------

## ercete

pour ma part c'est emacs,

 pourquoi ?

1. Quelqu'un m'a montré comment il marchait, c'est très con mais c'est le premier pas qui coûte !

que celui qui n'a jamais été flemmard me jette la première pierre

2. J'ai des doigts de pianistes, du coup les raccourcis claviers C^X C^S et compagnie ne me font pas peur et ne me font pas perdre de temps

Par contre je suis forcé d'utiliser vi au boulot sur certains serveurs où emacs n'est pas installé.

Et bien personellement il m'arrive un paquet de fois de me croire en mode edition alors que je le suis pas,

de taper une dizaine de caractères avant de m'en rendre compte, puis lorsque je passes en édition tout part en live parce que j'ai préparé des commandes inconnues... ca a le don de m'énerver sec et cela ne me motives pas du tout à l'utiliser  :Confused: 

Ce genre de chose ne m'arrive pas sur emacs car toute commande commance au moins par Control ou Meta.

En revanche vi est très souple et si j'en crois les dires, tout aussi tweakable que emacs. Mais quitte à jouer au geek, je préfère décider de l'ergonomie de mon choix.

Donc : emacs  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

bon je sais ça va paraître bizarre vu que je suis vim user mais cette quote m'a bien fait rigoler quand même:

 *bash.org wrote:*   

> <Twister> vim is great, but I honestly need an editor that can delete lines.

 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> bon je sais ça va paraître bizarre vu que je suis vim user mais cette quote m'a bien fait rigoler quand même:
> 
>  *bash.org wrote:*   <Twister> vim is great, but I honestly need an editor that can delete lines. 

 

j'a pas compris ? on ne peut pas effacer une ligne avec vim ? 'dd', ça efface pas une ligne ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*   bon je sais ça va paraître bizarre vu que je suis vim user mais cette quote m'a bien fait rigoler quand même:
> 
>  *bash.org wrote:*   <Twister> vim is great, but I honestly need an editor that can delete lines.  
> 
> j'a pas compris ? on ne peut pas effacer une ligne avec vim ? 'dd', ça efface pas une ligne ?

 

si mais ça illustre juste sa non maitrise de cet outil si parfait...

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> si mais ça illustre juste sa non maitrise de cet outil si parfait...

 

ah ben oui, dit comme ca... (me sens con la  :Smile:  )

pour me rattraper, je ne sais plus si ca a été posté ici, un petit panel de themes pour vim/gvim

http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~maverick/VimColorSchemeTest/index.html

----------

## anigel

Cet échange illustre bien, je crois, le côté "inutilisable" de vi / vim.

Le seul éditeur que j'ai dû killer depuis un autre shell, la première fois que je l'ai lancé, pour arriver à le quitter. Je n'étais pas particulièrement féru d'informatique à cette époque, mais quand même... Ca illustre bien le côté ergonomique de la bête !

Personnellement, si je devais chois entre emacs et vi, il est clair que ma préférence irait au premier. Car si on ne peut le qualifier d'ergonomique, on peut en revanche qualifier vi d'anti-ergonomique. Le concept même d'un "éditeur" qui nécessite de "passer en mode édition" pour pouvoir éditer son texte me laisse pantois  :Wink:  !

Dit comme ça, ça peut sembler trollesque, mais c'est pourtant réellement comme ça que je ressens vi. Emacs, comme tout éditeur au fonctionnement dit "classique", permet avant tout, et par défaut, d'éditer son texte ( :Shocked: ). Je veux dire par là : en ajouter / en retirer, corriger ses fautes. Et seules les fonctions "avancées" demandent une combinaison de touches particulière. C'est, pour un "éditeur", un fonctionnement qui me semble aller de soi.

Maintenant, il est clair que je suis loin de maîtriser ces outils, aussi complets que complexes d'après ce qu'il m'a été donné de voir. Mais étant donné que je fais tout ce que je veux, beaucoup plus facilement avec joe (ou même emacs, auquel je n'ai jamais vraiment fait l'effort de m'intéresser sérieusement), je doute que vi puisse le supplanter un jour dans mes xterm  :Wink: . Si quelqu'un veut me détromper, je promets de lire avec une attention toute particulière toute contribution type "vi pour les nuls", posté dans la section documentations de notre cher forum   :Twisted Evil:  !

Et, pour finir :

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *bibi.skuk wrote:*    *sireyessire wrote:*   bon je sais ça va paraître bizarre vu que je suis vim user mais cette quote m'a bien fait rigoler quand même:
> 
>  *bash.org wrote:*   <Twister> vim is great, but I honestly need an editor that can delete lines.  
> 
> j'a pas compris ? on ne peut pas effacer une ligne avec vim ? 'dd', ça efface pas une ligne ? 
> ...

 

Hum... Sans vouloir faire mon ergonome intégriste... 'dd' pour effacer une ligne (après etre dorti du mode édition, évidemment hein  :Laughing: ), faut reconnaitre que ça ne coule pas de source quand même. La touche suppr, tellement plus méprisable avec sa connotation de supression, me semble plus naturelle ? Bon, je ne vais pas pousser le bouchon trop loin non plus, Maurice, car sous joe ça ne coule pas de source non plus : CTRL+Y. Mais au moins, sous joe je n'ai pas ce concept anti-utilisateur de modes "édition / commande / café".

Voilà, ça va mieux maintenant, mes gouttes commencent à faire effet  :Wink: .

EDIT : j'oubliais : je ne suis pas anti-vi hein. Si il bouge encore, c'est qu'il doit convenir à certains  :Laughing:  ! Simplement pro-joe  :Wink:  !

----------

## Darkael

 *anigel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personnellement, si je devais chois entre emacs et vi, il est clair que ma préférence irait au premier. Car si on ne peut le qualifier d'ergonomique, on peut en revanche qualifier vi d'anti-ergonomique. Le concept même d'un "éditeur" qui nécessite de "passer en mode édition" pour pouvoir éditer son texte me laisse pantois  !

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (après etre dorti du mode édition, évidemment hein )
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais au moins, sous joe je n'ai pas ce concept anti-utilisateur de modes "édition / commande / café".
> 
> 

 

Tu sembles détester le fonction modal de vi.  Mais contrairement à ce que tu sembles insinuer, séparer le mode édition et le mode insertion est la dans un but de simplification, et non pour t'embêter. En effet grace à ça le clavier entier est dispo pour les commandes d'édition, qui du coup sont simples et te permettent d'effectuer des opérations complexes en quelques touches. Pas besoin de milliers de machins du genre C-X C-S M-A M-J C-etc. à la emacs qui à la longue te démolissent l'auriculaire. Et pas besoin non plus d'utiliser la souris ou des touches trop éloignés des lettres.

Et avoir à taper Echap à chaque fois que tu veux passer en mode édition (au passage on peut le faire aussi avec control-C, mais bon) peut sembler fatiguant à force, mais ce n'est pas non plus comme si tu avais besoin d'éditer ton texte à chaque fois que tu tapes un mot (enfin, j'espère  :Very Happy: )

Je sais que quand on est pas habitué ça peut dérouter, mais une fois qu'on a maitrisé c'est génial.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hum... Sans vouloir faire mon ergonome intégriste... 'dd' pour effacer une ligne (après etre dorti du mode édition, évidemment hein ), faut reconnaitre que ça ne coule pas de source quand même. La touche suppr, tellement plus méprisable avec sa connotation de supression, me semble plus naturelle ? 
> 
> 

 

Ben, "d" comme "delete". "dd" pour supprimer toute une ligne, ça peut sembler bizarre, mais c'est une convention suivie par d'autres commandes de vi ("cc" pour changer une ligne, "yy" pour copier toute une ligne)

Ergonomique, je sais pas, mais effectuer des opérations avec vi se fait en général de manière assez intuitive et logique. Par exemple, vu que "f;" permet de déplacer le curseur jusqu'au prochain caractère ; présent dans le texte, alors "cf;" permet de changer le texte jusqu'au prochain caractère ";". Pour se déplacer d'un mot c'est "w", alors pour se déplacer de cinq mots c'est "5w". Etc, etc. Une fois qu'on a compris comment ça marche les possibilités sont infinies...

Voila, j'espère t'avoir un peu convaincu que vi n'est pas si "inutilisable" que ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Darkael

 *scout wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour rebondir, est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait un tableau de comparaison de "shortcuts" d'éditeurs, par exemple un tableau qui raconte:
> 
> Aller en début de ligne:
> ...

 

C'est une idée intéressante. Je suppose que la raison pour laquelle ça n'a (apparement) pas encore été fait, c'est que adeptes de Vi et Emacs sont trop occupés à se faire la guerre les uns aux autres  :Very Happy: 

Faire une comparaison neutre et purement infomative comme ça, je trouve l'idée intéressante, le tout c'est que ça dégénère pas en un wikifight sanglant  :Confused: 

[EDIT]

Oh, j'allais oublier: Enlight, l'équivalent de :wq (on peut d'ailleurs faire x à la place de wq, mais passons) sous emacs, c'est pas plutot C-X C-S C-X C-C?

----------

## kwenspc

...Pour vim c'est rapé. taglist ne fonctionne pas (il ne reconnaît pas la fonction TagListOpen etc... Pourtant tout les paquets nécéssaires sont emergés)

Je vais essayé emacs et joe tiens pour voir. (y pas beaucoup de doc pour joe, et puis le site sur sourceforge et un peu "mort" non?)

----------

## guilc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> ...Pour vim c'est rapé. taglist ne fonctionne pas (il ne reconnaît pas la fonction TagListOpen etc... Pourtant tout les paquets nécéssaires sont emergés)

 

Ben comme on dit dans ces cas la : chezmoiçamarche ®

Je précise : vim 7 alpha, taglist 4.0 beta3

----------

## j0

Salut tout le monde,

désolé, je ne vais pas verser dans le troll velu, juste une petite question sur emacs:

J'aimerais utiliser emacs avec etc-update plutôt que diff brut ou vi (beurk !  :Wink:   ) ou gtkdiff ou ... bref je veux emacs !

J'ai essayé "diff_command=emacs -f diff %file1 %file2" dans le etc-update.conf mais sans succès !

Y a-t'il un gourou dans la salle ?

jo

----------

## truc

apparement, il n'existe pas un equivalent de vimdiff pour emacs, par contre, je ne sais pas si ça peut t'interesser mais y'a peut-être moyen de bidouiller pou avoir ce que tu voudrais avec ça

```
app-xemacs/ediff-1.46
```

  :Question: 

je ne sais pas si c'est forcément graphique ça? si?Last edited by truc on Mon Feb 20, 2006 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anigel

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Tu sembles détester le fonction modal de vi.  Mais contrairement à ce que tu sembles insinuer, séparer le mode édition et le mode insertion est la dans un but de simplification, et non pour t'embêter.

 

Perspicace  :Wink:  ! Effectivement, ce principe me sort par les yeux. Je trouve plus naturel le fonctionnement d'emacs / joe / gedit / kate / <quasiment tous les autres>. Mais bon, je n'insinue pas que ce soit là pour m'embêter. Je trouve juste ça un peu anti-ergonomique  :Wink:  . Le système de joe me convient beaucoup mieux (sauf depuis qu'ils ont ajouté le support de la souris, que je me suis empressé de désactiver : option -mouse dans /etc/joerc).

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Ben, "d" comme "delete". "dd" pour supprimer toute une ligne, ça peut sembler bizarre, mais c'est une convention suivie par d'autres commandes de vi ("cc" pour changer une ligne, "yy" pour copier toute une ligne)

 

Bon, là, j'avoue : 'd' pour 'delete', ça se tient. Ce n'est pas aussi trivial que la touche 'suppr', mais ça reste cohérent avec le reste.

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Voila, j'espère t'avoir un peu convaincu que vi n'est pas si "inutilisable" que ça 

 

Oh, mais je ne crois pas qu'il soit inutilisable, loin de là. Mais bon... dans le cadre d'un débat, je me suis permis de débattre un peu, en exposant mon vécu de la chose. Le seul intérêt que je trouve à vi, et là, je citerais l'enseignant qui m'a appris son existence (sans toutefois se risquer à l'utiliser hein  :Wink: ) : vi, c'est bien : quand ton système est en rade, et que plus rien ne marche, lui, il marche encore... si on peut appeler ça marcher :d. J'ai pu effectivement le constater à l'usage : quand plus rien ne veut se lancer, il reste vi.

----------

## j0

truc: je crois que ediff est intégré à gnu emacs. Mais mon problème se situe plus au niveau de la syntaxe. 

On peut tout faire avec emacs ...  il paraît   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kais

 *j0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'aimerais utiliser emacs avec etc-update plutôt que diff brut ou vi (beurk !   ) ou gtkdiff ou ... bref je veux emacs !
> 
> J'ai essayé "diff_command=emacs -f diff %file1 %file2" dans le etc-update.conf mais sans succès !
> ...

 

je suis loin d'être un gourou, mais la commande suivante devrait faire l'affaire:

```

emacs -nw --no-init-file --eval="(ediff-files \"%file1\" \"%file2\")" 

```

faire ensuite n pour passer sur les différences, et choisir a (ou b) pour sélectionner la bonne version, et enfin faire wa (ou wb) pour sauvegarder le fichier modifié. J'ai testé cette commande en dehors de etc-update, mais je ne manquerais pas de le faire dès la prochaine mise à jour, car j'adore utiliser emacs presque tout le temps.

Je pense cependant que c'est une injustice de comparer vi à emacs, car s'ils sont comparables en tant qu'éditeurs (même si je crois qu'emacs est sublime!!, chacun ses goûts!!), emacs propose un ensemble (énorme) de fonctionnalités qui en font presque un système unique (et unifié): disponibilité de la même interface sur tous les systèmes, mail, news, flux rss, tramp, calendrier, agenda, bbdb, org+planner, calc (calculateur qui fait aussi du calcul symbolique) avec un mode "embedded" (génial), latex+auctex+reftex+(preview-latex), ...

je connais des personnes qui utilisent vi tout le temps et ils en sont très contents, et c'est très bien pour eux; pour ma part c'est emacs: j'ai déjà utilisé vi, mais une fois en contact avec emacs, je ne l'utilise plus que si emacs n'est pas installé (ce qui est rare!!).

----------

## j0

 *kais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> je suis loin d'être un gourou, mais la commande suivante devrait faire l'affaire:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ca marche dans une console, mais pas par l'intermédiaire de etc-update . L'affichage des deux fichiers ne se fait pas.

jo

----------

## alctraz

Pour moi, la seule chose qu'emacs pouvait envier a gvim ce sont les polices antialiasées.

Je dis bien, *pouvait*, puisqu'il y a une branche cvs avec support xft :)

emacs avec support xft et gtk2

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que que VI a un mode "pshychoanalyse" ?

 *<Meta>X psychonalayze-pinhead wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I am the psychotherapist.  Please, describe your problems.  Each time
> 
> you are finished talking, type RET twice.
> ...

 

----------

## kwenspc

Mouarf  :Laughing: 

ces vieux rebuts du TAL eliza qui traîne dans emacs hu hu hu

----------

## Trevoke

Si j'avais le temps, j'apprendrai emacs, juste parce qu'il y a tellement de trucs cool qu'on peut faire avec ... (cool = inutiles bien sur).

Ceci dit, je deplore le manque d'un bon bootloader  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *alctraz wrote:*   

> Pour moi, la seule chose qu'emacs pouvait envier a gvim ce sont les polices antialiasées.
> 
> Je dis bien, *pouvait*, puisqu'il y a une branche cvs avec support xft 
> 
> emacs avec support xft et gtk2

 

raaahh roooh je veux!!!! Vivement que j'ai à nouveau un ordi!!!

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Si j'avais le temps, j'apprendrai emacs

 

Me too mais juste par curiosité...

Il y a 10 ans j'avais trouvé ça absolument imbuvable (tout comme les *vi* d'ailleurs).

On est au XXIème siècle bordel : 2 clicks de souris et on fait tout !   :Twisted Evil: 

Moi, ça m'énerve tous ces meta-ctrl-alt-shift-machin-chose.

EMACS : Eight Megabytes Always Continuously Swapping ! (bon, d'accord, avec 1 giga de RAM c'est moins pénible  :Wink:  )

[EDIT] Perso je ne trouve pas que ce soit un bon sujet. Surtout en 2006 !

A part quelques barbus, qui utilises encore ces fossiles ?

Bon, si on parlait un peu des cartes perforées ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

je partage l'avis de ghoti sur la question... 

m'enfin je pense que chacun trouve son bonheur en fonction de son job. Celui qui travaille essentiellement en tty préfèrera emacs ou vi (sisi y'a des mutant ! j'ai vu de mes yeux vu mon vieux prof de C envoyer des X-X-X-¤-O avec cette... cette... chose là  :Mr. Green: ) maintenant celui qui travaille en java 8h par jours tournera sur des environnement de developpement eclipse ; j2E ; etc . Celui qui fera du php ou du xml préfèrera peut-être un  kate...  alors la gue-guerre vi/emacs    bif ! bof !

Bref, toujours une histoire de Madeleine tout çà... personnellement je préfère Nedit voire nano/vi pour la maintenance ; après... ce que j'en dis... suis pas un dev moi   :Laughing: 

"j'fais des trous, des p'tits trous, encore des p'tits trous"

nb : ¤ = carré   ( tout rapprochements avec une console de jeux serait purement délibéré )

----------

## xaviermiller

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> On est au XXIème siècle bordel : 2 clicks de souris et on fait tout !   

 

Oui, mais à quel prix ! On va VACHEMENT plus vite et plus PRECISEMENT sans souris pour la plupart des manipulations. Pour moi, la seule utilisation de ce machin qui encombre mon bureau est pour dessiner, ce que je ne fais jamais, et pour cliquer sur des zones qui n'ont pas de "tabstop" (bheu, ces programmateurs qui ne pensent que "souris"...)

----------

## truc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> [EDIT] Perso je ne trouve pas que ce soit un bon sujet. Surtout en 2006 !
> 
> A part quelques barbus, qui utilises encore ces fossiles ?
> 
> Bon, si on parlait un peu des cartes perforées ? 

 

j'suis quand même vachement étonné, je ne suis pas programmeur et pourtant je me sers super souvent d'un éditeur de texte! Pour paufiner un fichier de conf, lire les README, et j'en passe! mais que faites vous pour ne pas en avoir besoin?

vous sortez l'artillerie lourde pour un  tout petit fichier conf?  :Laughing: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

Comme je suis mechant, j'ai regardé un peu emacs (j'ai installé la version cvs pour voir), et je note quelques trucs assez rigolos quand même...

Gestion du curseur sous emacs:

haut-> C-p

bas-> C-n

droite-> C-f

gauche-> C-b

la même sous vim

gauche -> h

bas -> j

haut -> k

droite -> l

sans commentaires

edit : ca fait 2 minutes que je suis sur le tuto d'emacs, j'ai mal au petit doigt  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Emacs utilise des macros "logiques":

Gestion du curseur sous emacs:

haut-> C-p (previous line)

bas-> C-n (next line)

droite-> C-f (forward 1 char)

gauche-> C-b (back 1 char)

Au moins, si la configuration du clavier change, on se tord toujous les doigts  :Laughing: 

Je suis déjà tombé sur des applis qui utilisaient les touches sur la partie gauche  pour se déplacer... en QWERTY, donc inutilisable en claviers AZERT*

Et tout ça, c'est en ABSENCE de pavé numérique et touches de direction, faut pas déconner non plus, hein  :Wink:  !

----------

## alctraz

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> Comme je suis mechant, j'ai regardé un peu emacs (j'ai installé la version cvs pour voir), et je note quelques trucs assez rigolos quand même...
> 
> Gestion du curseur sous emacs:
> 
> haut-> C-p
> ...

 

J'ai jamais eu a utiliser ceci pour deplacer le curseur... utilises les fleches de ton clavier :p

----------

## _Seth_

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> On est au XXIème siècle bordel : 2 clicks de souris et on fait tout !  
> 
> Moi, ça m'énerve tous ces meta-ctrl-alt-shift-machin-chose.

 

Je suis sous emacs et qd j'ai débuté, je faisais tout, ou presque, à la souris  :Wink:  copier un texte en le selectionnant à la souris (difficile de faire plus simple et plus rapide), le coller ailleurs avec un clic sur le bouton central, c'est plutôt intuitif.

Et puis petit à petit on apprend les commandes qui font très vite ce qu'on fait beaucoup plus lentement avec la souris.

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  celui qui travaille en java 8h par jours tournera sur des environnement de developpement eclipse ; j2E ; etc . Celui qui fera du php ou du xml préfèrera peut-être un kate... alors la gue-guerre vi/emacs bif ! bof !  

 

C'est sûr que c'est bizarre de se coller un éditeur comme emacs pour faire des chose que tu fais sous eclipse/j2e/etc... mais tu donnes un argument en faveur de emacs/vi : si tu fais du java, tu bosses sous eclipse mais si tu fais du php, tu vas sous kate, etc... bref, tu manipules plusieurs environnement de prog/edition avec les même commandes de base (C-X, C-C & C-V) mais toutes les commandes avancées ou spécialisées sont différentes dans chaque environnement. La force d'emacs, c'est que tu jettes un coup d'oeil aux commandes incontournables et tu travailles dans n'importe quel langage/sur n'importe quel fichier, avec le même environnement, la même logique (avec le bon mode évidemment!). Et dès que tu apprends des commandes un poil complexes, tu peux en profiter pour tout les langages/fichiers que tu manipules. Ca devient tellement addictif que tu voudrais avoir les même raccourcis pour écrire tes mails... comme c'est possible, tu deviens rapidement intoxiqué   :Laughing: 

Pour ma part, les choses que j'apprécie énormement sous emacs sont :

- la speedbar : affiche l'arborescence des dossiers, permet de circuler rapidement et d'afficher les objets/fonctions décrites dans tes fichiers de prog. Très utile sur les gros projets  :Wink: 

- le mode pour latex: très pratique, surtout utilisé avec ispell. Et avec beamer, emacs devient mon powerpoint préféré  :Twisted Evil: 

- pour programmer, mais c'est détaillé plus haut et expliqué dans les posts précédents.

- le mode gnuplot : je tape mes commandes et hop je les envoie dans gnuplot  :Wink:  Très utile pour jongler entre compil de prog et visualisation des données, sans perte de temps.

- la possibilité d'ouvrir plusieurs buffers/fenêtres et de pouvoir passer de l'un a l'autre très facilement. Il y a un certain confort à savoir que j'ai une floppée de fenetres emacs ouvertes et une fois que la journée est fini un petit C-X S (sauver tous les buffers modifiés) et C-X C-C pour quitter et je suis parti tranquille.

----------

## blasserre

pour ceux qui voudraient tester je vous mets les raccourcis que j'utilise au quotidien pour l'édition de fichier :

C-a début de ligne

C-e fin de ligne

C-s pour chercher (suivre les infos du buffer du bas)

M-% pour remplacer

C-x u pour annuler la dernière modif

C-g pour annuler la commande en cours

M-g g 203 RET pour aller à la ligne 203

-gestion des buffers/fenêtres

C-x 2 pour couper la fenêtre en 2

C-x 0 pour fermer la fenêtre courante

C-x 1 pour ne garder que la fenêtre courante

C-x o pour passer à la fenêtre suivante

C-x C-b pour afficher la liste des buffers 

C-x b monbuffer RET  pour aller au buffer monbuffer

C-x k pour fermer le buffer courant

-gestion du texte par region/rectangle

C-x h sélectionne tout le buffer

C-espace pour définir le premier caractère de la région ou un coin du rectangle

ensuite tu déplaces le curseur à l'autre bout de ta region/ton rectangle et 

C-x r t blabla RET remplace le contenu du rectangle par blabla

M-w copie la région

C-w coupe la région

C-y colle le contenu du killring (le killring se remplit automatiquement si tu efface, coupe, copie... du texte)

M-x indent-region (je connais pas le raccourci, et M-x blabla TAB... est super pour ça) pour indenter automatiquement la region

et au final :

C-x C-s enregistre

C-x C-c quitte

C-x C-w enregistre sous

toutes les commandes ont un nom clair :

ex : aller à la ligne = goto-line

M-x commande est donc très utile si vous avez oublié le raccourci (la complétion se fait avec TAB comme en bash)

une fois la commande effectuée, emacs affiche dans le minibuffer le raccourci

bon amusement

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> celui qui travaille en java 8h par jours tournera sur des environnement de developpement eclipse

 

Faut pas confondre editeur et environnement de developpement. Dans Eclipse tu choisis l'editeur de ton choix.

Devine quel serait mon choix d'editeur dans Eclipse si je n'utilisais pas le Java Development Environment for Emacs.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour emacs, n'oubliez pas d'imprimer 

```
fr-refcard.ps
```

 livré avec  :Wink: 

----------

## papedre

Salut a tous, 

désolé de remonter ce DOW, mais je ne m'etais pas connecter depuis longtemps.

Pour moi : VIM rocks !!!  (en fait gVim). Je l'utilise même sous Windaube à la place d'Ultraedit

notamment avec la posssibilité suivante : 

  - possibilité de définir un path de recherche

     :find monfichier    (et automatiquement le fichier ira chercher le premier dans le path, qu'il soit en dev, test, prod ou autre).

  - navigation aisé dans plusieurs fichiers : 

     sp monficher : ouvre le fichier dans un split horizontal

     vsp autrefic : ouvre le fichier dans un split vertical

  - j'ai defini les lignes suivantes dans mon vimrc

```
map <A-Up> <C-W>k<C-W>_

map <A-Down> <C-W>j<C-W>_

map <A-Left> <C-W>h<C-W>_

map <A-Right> <C-W>l<C-W>_

```

afin de permettre ensuite de naviguer entre les differentes fenetres en faisant ALT + fleche

  - Modification aussi pour avoir le copier/coller par CTRL-C et CTRL-V 

Le seul problème que j'y trouve, c'est pour travailler en mode colonne comme le fait UltraEdit (je sais que Cream le fait), afin de pouvoir éditer plusieurs lignes en meme temps.

----------

## Bapt

 *papedre wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   - Modification aussi pour avoir le copier/coller par CTRL-C et CTRL-V 
> 
> Le seul problème que j'y trouve, c'est pour travailler en mode colonne comme le fait UltraEdit (je sais que Cream le fait), afin de pouvoir éditer plusieurs lignes en meme temps.

 

Enlève ton mapping de CTRL-V, par défaut c'est lui qui permet de travailler en mode colone  :Smile: 

par exemple :

CTTL-V en début de fichier, flèche vers le bas pour sélectionner ainsi en colonne le premier caractère de chaque ligne puis "I#" ESC et toutes les lignes que tu as sélectionner se retrouvent magiquement commentées  :Smile: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Désolé de remonter ce TROLL mais je voudrais me metter a vim, et j'ai quelque question . 

1) Par ou commencer pour apprendre toutes les commande car pour le moment a part :I :wq et les truc de base je maitrise rien, meme pas le copier coller. 

2) J'ai une console sur font noir, et donc j'ai des pb avec vim car les commentaire son en noir, et donc je les vois pas. Comment faire pour changer la couleur de la coloration syntaxique.

----------

## geekounet

Pour apprendre, ya la commande vimtutor qui te lancera un tutorial  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Pour commencer avec vim, je te conseille de lancer "vimtutor" .

Autrement, pour changer le theme, tu fais dans vim 

```
:colorscheme <le theme que tu veux>
```

Normalement en faisant 

```
:colorscheme <TAB>
```

 ca doit passer en revue les differents thèmes, perso celui que je prefere c'est elflord

Si tu veux que le theme soit permanent, rajoute 

```
colo elflord
```

 dans ton vimrc ! (là c'est un exemple avec elflord)

----------

## zeuss1414

merci a tous pour vos réponse, je viens de finir vim tutor   :Cool:   mais je sais toujours pas faire certaine chose comme : 

- les copier coller 

- le sliptage des fenetre

- la completion

- l'indentation automatique 

Donc si vous savez ou je pourrai trouver une doc plus pousser je suis prenneur.

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> merci a tous pour vos réponse, je viens de finir vim tutor    mais je sais toujours pas faire certaine chose comme : 
> 
> - les copier coller 
> 
> 

 

tout est dans le y,d et le mode visuel  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - le sliptage des fenetre
> 
> 

 

split horizontal

```
:split 
```

split vertical

```
:vsplit 
```

:help pour la suite... on se deplace dans les buffers splittés avec ^W

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - la completion
> 
> 

 

^N et ^P pour completer parmis une liste (tes fichiers ouverts plus des listes personnalisées)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - l'indentation automatique 
> 
> 

 

set ident=on non ?

Donc si vous savez ou je pourrai trouver une doc plus pousser je suis prenneur.[/quote]

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, histoire de donner des ptits trucs pratiques a rajouter au vimrc :

```
"Debut de Completion

function InsertTabWrapper(direction)

let col = col('.') - 1

if !col || getline('.')[col - 1] !~ '\k'

return "\<tab>"

elseif "backward" == a:direction

return "\<c-p>"

else

return "\<c-n>"

endif

endfunction

inoremap <tab> <c-r>=InsertTabWrapper("forward")<cr>

inoremap <s-tab> <c-r>=InsertTabWrapper("backward")<cr>

" Fin de Completion

```

```
set pastetoggle=<F10>
```

```
" Mapping pour switcher vers l'utf8 quand mal reconnu :

map <S-F3>        :e<Esc>

map <F3>          :e ++enc=utf8 <Esc>

```

PS: Vous noterez la petite nouveauté avec la balise [ code ], on peut donner un titre en faisant :

```
[code="montitre"]le code en question[/code]
```

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon après quelque heureS d'utilisation de VIM y a quand même certaines chose que je comprend pas trop. 

Etant un ancien fervant utilisateur d'Emacs, j'avais l'habitude d'utiliser la touche TAB pour indenter mon code. Or avec Vim il faut indenter "à la main". 

Je m'explique, avec Emacs lorsqu'on tape sur TAB, le texte est automatiquement indenter, il s'alligne soit sur la ligne précédente, soit se décale si l'instruction précédente est par exemple if, while .... 

Je pense qu'on doit pouvoir faire la même chose avec vim,mais comment ? 

Sinon pour kernel_sensei, je comprend pas trop comment marche ton script de complétion.

Quant j'était en DUT, les prof avaient réussit a faire que le touche table servait à la fois a indenter et a faire la complétion ( sous emacs, he oui on se rapport à ce que l' on connait), je trouvais ca très pratique, donc si quelqu'un sais comment refaire la même chose je suis prenneur.

Sinon est ce que quelqu'un aurais un bon fichier vimrc commenter et pas trop compliquer pour que je puisse m'inspirer et modifier.

----------

## kaworu

désolé de déterrer ce Topic mais je cherche une coloration syntaxique de Java pour ViM (j'entend, une coloration complete de la syntax, pas juste les int , class etc)

Jusqu'à ce Topic, j'était sous XEmacs pour coder en Java, mais finallement je me suis épris de ViM ( à moitié par masochisme, parce qu'au début ...) seulement je n'arrive pas trouver un .vimrc qui fasse une coloration syntaxique qui soit aussi complete que sous XEmacs ...

un peu d'aide?

Merci ^___^

----------

## Marsu

j'ai une petite question à laquelle les fans de vim sauront peut être répondre :

voilà, quand j'écris du texte et que celui-ci dépasse de la fin de la ligne, vim me créée une nouvelle ligne et me met le texte dessus, le problème, c'est qu'avec l'indentation, ça donne une horreur incommensurable. Alors je me demandais si il n'y avait pas moyen de faire en sorte de ne passer à la ligne suivant qu'en appuyant explicitement sur entrée

j'ai déjà essayé avec :

```

set formatoptions=l

set lbr

```

mais ça ne donne pas l'effet escompté, pas plus qu'un "set wrap"

----------

## guilc

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais ça ne donne pas l'effet escompté, pas plus qu'un "set wrap"

 

normal, c'est "set nowrap"  :Wink: 

----------

## Marsu

ça ne marche quand même pas, dès que j'avoute un caractère, il me casse ma ligne en plusieurs morceaux : je sais pas si c'est parce qu'il y a des parenthèses dedans, mais ça m'embète. même si je reprends les lignes de dessous en supprimant tous les espaces qu'il insère, dès que je rajoute un caractère, il me casse ma ligne en 3 sous lignes 

je vous mets la ligne en question : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>                                                 else raise (Syntaxe_non_respectee ("ligne:"^(string_of_int (i*!nbgroupes+j))^("car:"
> 
> 

 

je rajoute un caractère et hop :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>                                                 else raise
> 
>                                                 (Syntaxe_non_respectee
> ...

 

Il y a longtemps, je me rappelle avoir trouvé sur une page quelconque, une commande qui mettait un dollar à la fin de la ligne quand elle dépassait et lorsqu'on l'éditait, il la faisait pas basculer en deux lignes ou quoi que ce soit

----------

## guilc

Hum, je n'ai pas ce problème chez moi !

Faut ptet fouiller une option dans mon vimrc ( http://doc.xwing.info/config/vimrc )...

----------

## razer

Moi, après avoir testé pas mal d'éditeurs, j'ai trouvé le fin du fin, le top du top, bref je ne peux plus m'en passer. Sa légèreté, son evolutivité, ses nombreux raccourcis clavier en font le meilleur éditeur de texte existant à mes yeux.

Pour lancer ce petit bijou,

```
wine notepad
```

J'attends avec impatience que ses développeurs alertes et sympathiques intègrent un mode multibuffer, histoire d'y intégrer un solitaire

Pas taper, je suis   :Arrow: 

----------

## xaviermiller

rien ne vaut ed ou debug.com !

----------

## Neuromancien

Je n'ai pas du tout aimé Emacs, que je trouve trop lourd, avec de nombreuses extensions inutiles et inutilisables comme Gnus. Mais je suppose qu'une fois correctement configuré et personnalisé, il devient un outil de développement assez puissant.

ViM me conviendrait mieux. Il est simple, léger, configurable et fonctionne aussi bien en console que sous X. Mais son fonctionnement me déroute un peu.

Pour le développement j'utilise SciTE et Bluefish. Pour éditer les fichiers de configuration, Nano me suffit.

Une question : Y a-t-il une version française du psychiatre d'Emacs ?

----------

## geekounet

Heu j'ai un pb avec vim 7.0, je pose ma question ici, ça pourrait être utile à d'autre plus tard ... enfin dites-moi si je dois créer un autre topic   :Smile:  :

La coloration syntaxique est devenue bizarre dans rxvt-unicode, les couleurs ont changé, parfois ya tout le texte en gras et tout ..., alors que ça marche très bien comme avant sous xterm, ou même par ssh dans rxvt-unicode  :Confused:  Une idée ??

----------

## Zaos Kahan

ni clous ni vis euh nop ni vi ni emacs je voulais dire  :Arrow: 

Pour de simple édition je me sers de nano en console comme pas mal de monde je remarque et de gedit en mode graphique, par contre grâce (ou a cause c selon) à ce topic je découvre cream qui à l'air ma fois fort sympathique.

Pourrait il facilement remplacer Bluefish pour faire du php/xhtml/css du coté web et un poil de prog c++ de l'autre  :Question:   :Idea: 

*se penche sur la question*

----------

## Quaker_Fou

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> N'oublions que emacs n'est pas un simple éditeur de texte : it's a way of life. Et puis personnelement mes problèmes existentiels je les résoud en par le psychiatre, ca coute moins cher.

 

+1  :Razz: 

J'irais pas contredire mon prof de td de C ^^

De plus il m'a fait découvrir emacs et gentoo  :Cool: 

Seul petit reproche, il evite toujours les lan quake3 qu'on lui propose. Faut croire qu'il a peur de se mesurer a nous  :Wink: 

Pour en revenir a nos moutons, personnelement, j'utilise les deux.

Vim pour éditer des fichiers de configurations et Emacs pour coder.

Pouquoi j'utilise emacs plutot que vim?

Je trouve vim très fonctionnel mais switcher entre plusieurs buffers ca m'amuse vraiment pas.

A moins de splitter notre vim en 4 et d'avoir 2 ou 3 term d'ouvert, faudra qu'on m'explique comment faire rapidement et simplement.

Coté fonctionnel on peut rajouter autant d'un coté que de l'autre, donc je pense pas que ce soit un bon argument.

Au niveau du temps de chargement, je pense pas non plus que ce soit un veritable argument.

Le temps d'ouvrir tous les vims et de les splitter, nous sommes deja entrain de coder  :Razz: 

Je voudrais juste proposer deux petits fichiers de configurations pour emacs, pour ceux qui n'aiment pas trop les nombreux raccourcis clavier ou qui n'ont pas le temps de les apprendre ou pas l'envie :

Tabbar

Il offre un systeme d'onglet pour les buffers.

On peut meme demander a ce systeme d'onglet de "trier" les onglets en fonction du langage.

C'est pratique pour pas se retrouver avec 50 onglets si on code sur du C, du python et du java en meme temps  :Laughing: 

Cua

Les raccourcis sont souvent le probleme qu'on rencontre quand on essaye de faire utiliser emacs a des gens qui viennent d'un monde windows habitués a des raccourcis "classiques".

Il permet de modifier de facon efficace les raccourcis d'emacs vers des raccourcis type windows.

Parmi les modifications il y a le C-c fait bien un copier, C-x un couper , C-v un coller et C-z un undo

Et bien d'autres encore...

Cordialement,

----------

## Temet

http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/img/viemacs.png  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Temet wrote:*   

> http://www.lucas-nussbaum.net/img/viemacs.png   

 

GEANT !

----------

## Oupsman

MORT DE RIRE   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

sympa!

Mes collègues ont bien appréciés aussi    :Very Happy: 

----------

## idodesuke

Bon ben finalement après un peu d'attention, de configuration emacs c'est pas si mal!

bon rigolez pas   :Very Happy: 

j'essai de me faire une config minimum navigation clavier au maximum   :Wink: 

(fvwm+emacs ca me parrait bien pas ion parce que j'ai gimp à coté et je l'utilise souvent avec ma tablette)

je test emacs-w3m

pas mal mais j'ai un peu de mal avec

Est-il possible d'afficher des images dans le machin?

Comment faire pour valider les messages que je veux poster sur le forum (juste après l'avoir tapé) pour l'insérer dans la fenêtre avant de cliquer sur Preview  ou Submit?

Comment valider une quick search (pas la recherche avancé!)?

Par la même occas avez vous quelques astuces à me filer sur l'utilisation d'emacs? (quoi que faudra que je reregarde les précédents messages   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## idodesuke

Bon bah voilà ce coup ci je vais prendre la défense d'emacs bien que pour le moment je ne l'ai pas beaucoup manipulé.

Dieu sait pourquoi je me suis mis en tête de l'essayer, donc je l'ai configuré j'ai pris le temps de lire la doc, de mémoriser quelques raccourcis clavier indispensable et j'ai tapé mon nouveau ~/.fvwm/config avec. Evidemment quand on connait les raccourcis et que l'on sait comment fonctionne le bordel c'est déjà beaucoup facile à utiliser, du coup je n'ai pas vraiment eu la même impression que la première fois...

Ca été rapide! Avec vim il aurait fallu faire clac paf paf paf clac pour faire un truc que la que je fais juste clac clac et voilà, bon maintenant je ne suis pas un programmeur vétéran non plus et ça fait bien plusieurs mois que je n'ai pas touché à gvim, que je me contente de nano, bref que ce soit l'un ou l'autre probablement que c'est habitude qui joue le plus, ça je peux le comprendre mais avec emacs il a suffi que j'imprime les raccourcis clavier, que je le configure un minimum et que je l'utilise quelque temps pour apprendre à le maîtriser, avec gvim au début j'ai quand même galéré bien plus et comme à ce moment là j'avais encore beaucoup de mal avec l'anglais (je me force à lire les docs en anglais, mon sytème lui même est entièrement en anglais) je suis passé à coté d'énormément de chose dans la doc.

En tout cas emacs est bien plus qu'un éditeur de texte, en fait malgrès les critiques de certains je trouve que c'est un avantage.

Pourquoi utiliser plusieurs logiciels quand il est possible d'en utiliser qu'un... je rêve un peu mais si il était possible de naviguer correctement sur le web avec emacs comme avec un vrai navigateur web bah je pourrai banir la souris pour pas mal de chose, je pourrai passer des documentations à mon code en quelques touches, j'aurai sans arret les deux mains sur le clavier ce qui est quand même bien plus pratique, bien plus agréable aussi...

Je pense qu'il y a de bonnes idées dans emacs c'est ce qui en fait un bon logiciel (c'est comme pour les musiques j'ai souvent du mal à les classer dans tel ou tel genre bah pour les logiciels c'est pareil), maintenant je n'ai pas été voir le code (encore faudrait il que je sois en mesure de le comprendre) mais même si il est crade c'est cette idée du tout dans un logiciel modulaire qui m'a marqué, d'abord avec konqueror maintenant plus ou moins avec emacs. C'est quand même un avantage des logiciels libres! Nous on peut faire ce genre de logiciels, pour des sociétés c'est surement tout un délir.

Bon faut rester réaliste emacs est un éditeur de texte avant tout (cela dit je n'ai pas encore exploré toutes les possibilités)! J'aime bien sa facon de fonctionner mais gvim est bien aussi...

Finalement chacun ses habitudes, gvim, joe, emacs, nano, kate, machin, truc ça n'a que peut d'interet du moment que chacun y trouve son compte (remarque le raisonnement est le même pour d'autres comparaisons... konqueror/firefox; kde/gnome; etc..., raaa les trolls   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Moralité: Il faut essayer pour vraiment se rendre compte!

(En écrivant ça,  Je donne peut être l'impression de changer d'avis sans arret mais ce coup ci c'est surtout ma vision de l'informatique qui change, peut être du au fait que j'ai fait le tour de pas mal de logiciels depuis le temps)

----------

## DuF

Moi c'est vi/vim car lors de mes études c'est celui là qu'on m'a appris à utiliser et qu'aujourd'hui, il m'arrive de travailler sur des machins AIX ou Sun et que je suis bien content d'avoir des connaissances sur vi, car emacs est généralement absent de ce genre de machines. Quand en plus il s'agit d'utiliser KSH, je suis aussi bien content de connaître quelques notions dans l'utilisation de KSH en mode vi :-p

----------

## mornik

C'est surtout ça qui est important je trouve. Si on bosse sur des unix en entreprise, on a plus souvent droit à vi (et non vim :'(  ) qu'à emacs.

Donc connaitre vi est un plus dans ces conditions. D'ailleurs il serait bon que vim remplace vi. Il me manque pas mal de bricoles je trouve à vi. D'ailleurs lorsque l'on fait un peut de sqlplus, on appel ed... dont l'utilisation est proche de vi (ou plutot l'inverse) et donc la connaissance de vim aide encore un peu plus  :Razz: 

Bref vi c'est bon mangez-en...

----------

## Laifen

Pour moi c'est Vi/Vim direct  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je me permets de déterrer ce vieux débat pour signaler un cours en quatre parties pour une utilisation avancée d'emacs. Malheureusement il est en anglais et il est nécessaire de se créer un compte IBM. Mieux vaut donc commencer par le tutoriel (en français lui) inclus au sein même d'emacs (menu Help/Emacs Tutorial (choose language)... puis tapez "fr[enter]") pour, en deux heures, connaître la base de l'éditeur de texte le plus puissant du monde !  :Twisted Evil:  Si, comme moi, vous en voulez plus, le cours d'IBM est un must.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Arf, je regrette vraiment de pas maîtriser du TOUT Emacs, et si peu Vim ...  :Sad: 

----------

## lowang_19

Tout d'abord désolé du déterrage...

Moi aussi c'est emacs, vim ne me convient pas...

J'aimerais quand meme savoir un truc:

Existe-t-il un équivalent du CRTL+N de VIM sous emacs? Ce serait une grande délivrance pour moi!   :Razz: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *lowang_19 wrote:*   

> Existe-t-il un équivalent du CRTL+N de VIM sous emacs? Ce serait une grande délivrance pour moi!  

 

Ça sert à quoi au juste ?

----------

## geekounet

Tiens j'en profite pour poser une question dans l'autre sens : quand j'ai essayé Emacs, il m'a tout de suite manqué une commande qui m'a fait abandonner dés le début parce que je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse et que je trouvais ça bien génant, c'est les Ctrl-e et Ctrl-y du mode commande de Vim, pour faire défiler le texte sans bouger le curseur de place, ça existe ça sous Emacs ? Si qq'un à la réponse, je promet de retenter  :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

désolé geekounet, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible, enfin pas directement. Pour avancer rapidement le texte tu peux utiliser ta molette de souris ou C-v/M-v, mais le curseur bouge aussi.

Toutefois, emacs garde en mémoire le dernier emplacement où tu as copié/collé/etc, tu peux y revenir avec C-x C-x. C'est pas vraiment fait pour, mais ça fonctionne. C-x C-x sert en fait à se déplacer en début et en fin de sélection.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tiens j'en profite pour poser une question dans l'autre sens : quand j'ai essayé Emacs, il m'a tout de suite manqué une commande qui m'a fait abandonner dés le début parce que je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse et que je trouvais ça bien génant, c'est les Ctrl-e et Ctrl-y du mode commande de Vim, pour faire défiler le texte sans bouger le curseur de place, ça existe ça sous Emacs ? Si qq'un à la réponse, je promet de retenter 

 

J'ai la réponse mais, comme l'écrit _Seth_, ce n'est pas exactement la même chose... c'est mieux ! (comme toujours avec Emacs !  :Twisted Evil:  )

Tu divises ta fenêtre en deux buffers, soit horizontalement avec C-x 2, soit verticalement avec C-x 3. Par défaut tu te retrouves avec le même fichier ouvert dans les deux buffers. C'est exactement ce que tu veux. Tu as donc deux pointeurs dans le même fichier. Tu peux passer d'un buffer à l'autre avec C-x o (pratique pour copier un morceau situé quelques pages plus loin) mais ceci n'est pas nécessaire si tu ne veux utiliser le second buffer que pour lire. En effet, pour descendre d'une page dans le second buffer (non actif), il "suffit" de faire C-M-v. Pour remonter d'une page dans ce même buffer, c'est C-M-Shift v. Tu retentes l'aventure Emacs ?  :Wink: 

J'en profite pour signaler que le tutoriel Emacs très complet dont je vous ai déjà fait part n'était, en fait, pas achevé. Une cinquième partie vient d'être ajoutée ! Prévoyez, en cumulé, 8/10 heures si vous voulez le suivre à la lettre et devenir maître en l'art de manier l'éditeur de texte le plus puissant de l'univers.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

Spliter le buffer, je le fais aussi sous Vim ça, je m'en sers souvent aussi, mais c'est vraiment pour quand je dois retrouver un truc 100 lignes plus loin. Mon utilisation du Ctrl-e Ctrl-y, c'est simplement pour relire 10 lignes au dessus ou en dessous du buffer sans aller spliter juste pour ça. Donc non, c'est pas une solution qui me convient  :Smile: 

M'enfin, je retenterai quand même, parce faut être ouvert à tout, et que ça sera ptêt utile un jour  :Razz: 

----------

## lowang_19

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *lowang_19 wrote:*   Existe-t-il un équivalent du CRTL+N de VIM sous emacs? Ce serait une grande délivrance pour moi!   
> 
> Ça sert à quoi au juste ?

 

C'est un équivalent du CRTL+espace sous des IDE comme visual: c'est pour l'auto-complétion des variables...

----------

## geekounet

 *lowang_19 wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *lowang_19 wrote:*   Existe-t-il un équivalent du CRTL+N de VIM sous emacs? Ce serait une grande délivrance pour moi!   
> 
> Ça sert à quoi au juste ? 
> 
> C'est un équivalent du CRTL+espace sous des IDE comme visual: c'est pour l'auto-complétion des variables...

 

Pas super efficace en fait, il affiche tous les mots présents dans le fichier. Ctrl-x Ctrl-i fait mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *lowang_19 wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *lowang_19 wrote:*   Existe-t-il un équivalent du CRTL+N de VIM sous emacs? Ce serait une grande délivrance pour moi!   
> 
> Ça sert à quoi au juste ? 
> 
> C'est un équivalent du CRTL+espace sous des IDE comme visual: c'est pour l'auto-complétion des variables...

 

Sous emacs tu fais C-M-/ et le tour est joué.  :Wink: 

Note aussi la possibilité de définir des abréviations : avec le abbrev-mode activé (par exemple dans ton ~/.emacs), il suffit de taper le mot complet puis C-x a g et de taper l'abréviation. Dans la suite à chaque fois que tu tapes l'abréviation elle est remplacée par le mot complet sans qu'il n'y est rien à faire.  :Wink: 

----------

## lowang_19

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *lowang_19 wrote:*   
> 
> C'est un équivalent du CRTL+espace sous des IDE comme visual: c'est pour l'auto-complétion des variables... 
> 
> Sous emacs tu fais C-M-/ et le tour est joué. 
> ...

 

Ok, j'ai essayé, c'est bofbof: dans vim, il y a un menu qui apparait en dessous avec les différentes complétions possibles... là, ça met juste une possibilité...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *lowang_19 wrote:*   

> Ok, j'ai essayé, c'est bofbof: dans vim, il y a un menu qui apparait en dessous avec les différentes complétions possibles... là, ça met juste une possibilité...

 

Bah, non, c'est pareil, là aussi il y a la liste des complétions qui s'affichent dans un second buffer (avec en gras la première lettre différente).

Sinon tu as le simple M-/ qui est peut être plus proche de ce que tu veux : la première fois il complète avec le dernier mot utilisé ayant le même préfixe, mais si tu répètes la commandes il te propose l'avant-dernier, etc.

----------

## SanKuKai

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Spliter le buffer, je le fais aussi sous Vim ça, je m'en sers souvent aussi, mais c'est vraiment pour quand je dois retrouver un truc 100 lignes plus loin. Mon utilisation du Ctrl-e Ctrl-y, c'est simplement pour relire 10 lignes au dessus ou en dessous du buffer sans aller spliter juste pour ça. Donc non, c'est pas une solution qui me convient 
> 
> M'enfin, je retenterai quand même, parce faut être ouvert à tout, et que ça sera ptêt utile un jour 

 

N'y connaissant rien à Vim je tappe peut-être à côté, mais placer ceci :

```

(setq scroll-preserve-screen-position t)

```

dans ton ~/.emacs laisse le curseur en place lors d'un défilement par page.

Cela correspond-il à ce que tu cherches ?

----------

## geekounet

 *SanKuKai wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Spliter le buffer, je le fais aussi sous Vim ça, je m'en sers souvent aussi, mais c'est vraiment pour quand je dois retrouver un truc 100 lignes plus loin. Mon utilisation du Ctrl-e Ctrl-y, c'est simplement pour relire 10 lignes au dessus ou en dessous du buffer sans aller spliter juste pour ça. Donc non, c'est pas une solution qui me convient 
> 
> M'enfin, je retenterai quand même, parce faut être ouvert à tout, et que ça sera ptêt utile un jour  
> 
> N'y connaissant rien à Vim je tappe peut-être à côté, mais placer ceci :
> ...

 

Ça devrait être ça  :Smile:  Je testerai ça ce weekend, merci  :Smile:  (va encore falloir que je me retappe 2h de compilation d'emacs, ça c'est moins cool :/ ).

----------

## lowang_19

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *lowang_19 wrote:*   Ok, j'ai essayé, c'est bofbof: dans vim, il y a un menu qui apparait en dessous avec les différentes complétions possibles... là, ça met juste une possibilité... 
> 
> Bah, non, c'est pareil, là aussi il y a la liste des complétions qui s'affichent dans un second buffer (avec en gras la première lettre différente).
> 
> Sinon tu as le simple M-/ qui est peut être plus proche de ce que tu veux : la première fois il complète avec le dernier mot utilisé ayant le même préfixe, mais si tu répètes la commandes il te propose l'avant-dernier, etc.

 

Ah c'est marrant moi ça ne le faisait pas...    :Question:   Je réessaie ça ce soir...

----------

## Temet

@geekounet : 2 heures???? Mais c'est quoi ta brouette??

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> @geekounet : 2 heures???? Mais c'est quoi ta brouette??

 

Enfin je sais pas ce que ça donne avec les releases, mais quand je compilais le emacs-cvs, ça prenait 1 à 2 heures sur mon petit Pentium M à 1.6Ghz ...  :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Bizarre, j'avais le souvenir d'un petit quart d'heure... malheureusement, il n'est installé que sur mon laptop qui est éteint (et chez moi, donc pas physiquement accessible quoi).

----------

## geekounet

```
     Fri Aug 10 10:52:24 2007 >>> app-editors/emacs-22.1

       merge time: 12 minutes and 3 seconds.
```

Effectivement, avec les releases ça va plus vite (version light en cli là)

Par contre, c'est clair qu'emacs est plus lourd que vim  :Razz: 

```
-rwxr-xr-t 1 root root 5.0M 2007-08-10 10:48 /usr/bin/emacs-22

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.5M 2007-08-01 22:24 /usr/bin/vim
```

Je testerai ça ce weekend  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   @geekounet : 2 heures???? Mais c'est quoi ta brouette?? 
> 
> Enfin je sais pas ce que ça donne avec les releases, mais quand je compilais le emacs-cvs, ça prenait 1 à 2 heures sur mon petit Pentium M à 1.6Ghz ... 

 

C'est le téléchargement vis cvs qui devait prendre du temps non?

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Temet wrote:*   @geekounet : 2 heures???? Mais c'est quoi ta brouette?? 
> 
> Enfin je sais pas ce que ça donne avec les releases, mais quand je compilais le emacs-cvs, ça prenait 1 à 2 heures sur mon petit Pentium M à 1.6Ghz ...  
> 
> C'est le téléchargement vis cvs qui devait prendre du temps non?

 

Pas énormement non, mais je pense que ça doit être la génération des fichiers Lisp et compagnie qui prennait du temps, alors que dans les releases ils sont déjà générés à l'avance.

----------

## Temet

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Par contre, c'est clair qu'emacs est plus lourd que vim 

 

Normal, y en a un c'est juste un éditeur de texte alors que l'autre c'est un OS ^^ //troll

----------

## lowang_19

Un autre question à propos de l'auto-complétion...

Est-ce possible de faire la complétion des structures, des classes etc... (je sais que certains, peut être pas ici  :Smile:  , sont contre cette feature)

Car vim, avec CTRL+N, le fait, d'après un test que je viens de faire avec une structure définie dans le fichier.

Mince, je suis en train de m'auto-convertir à vim! Au secours!   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Hum, on m'avait dit du bien d'ecb pour emacs : http://ecb.sourceforge.net

----------

## Trevoke

Elle est ou la cinquieme partie de ce tutorial pour emacs. .. ? J'en vois que 4, moi..

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Elle est ou la cinquieme partie de ce tutorial pour emacs. .. ? J'en vois que 4, moi..

 

Elle est là.

----------

## Trevoke

Fantastique  :Smile:  Merci!

----------

## Trevoke

Et puis, allez, equilibrons! Y a-t-il un bon tuto tres complet pour vim?  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et puis, allez, equilibrons! Y a-t-il un bon tuto tres complet pour vim? 

 

On ne peut pas dire que ce tutoriel vi est très complet (ne manquer pas de cliquer sur le lien "Editors 101") mais il vaut tout de même son pesant de cacahuètes !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Quand je pense que personne n'a répondu à ma dernière provocation... Les guerres saintes, ce n'est plus ce que c'était !  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Décidément, le tutoriel d'IBM pour une utilisation avancée d'Emacs n'en finit plus ! En effet, une sixième partie vient d'être publiée. Elle concerne la personnalisation du meilleur éditeur de texte (notamment via le célèbre fichier .emacs) !

----------

## Temet

Quand je maitriserai mon OS sur le bout des doigts, je m'attaquerai au niveau supérieur, celui d'Emacs, promis!   :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Quand je pense que personne n'a répondu à ma dernière provocation... Les guerres saintes, ce n'est plus ce que c'était !  
> 
> 

 

En même temps c'était gagné d'avance donc voilà quoi...

Sympa le lien, je vais potasser ça tiens.

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Elle concerne la personnalisation du meilleur éditeur de texte (notamment via le célèbre fichier .emacs) !

 

Vim se configure par un .vimrc, pas un .emacs   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

Oui mais .vimrc il est pas célèbre! c'est ça qui donne tout le sens à la phrase de Magic Banana  :Cool: 

 ouaaais le troll se réveille \o/ 

----------

## GaMeS

Pour ma part j'utilise Vim depuis quelques temps déjà, je le trouve plus "simple" d'utilisation vis à vis d'emacs.

Un post très subjectif dit donc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ezka

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Hum, on m'avait dit du bien d'ecb pour emacs : http://ecb.sourceforge.net

 

Je l'ai découvert y a pas longtemps ... trés trés sympa   :Smile: 

----------

## kaworu

Salut tout le monde !

On dirait que certains DOW sont comme le vin, encore meilleur avec l'âge  :Razz: 

Pour apprendre vim, je te conseil de faire :

```

$vimtutor # ou vimtutor fr

$emerge vilearn && vilearn

```

vilearn contient 5 tutos costauds avec les fonctions avancées comme les macros etc.

----------

## TrizoLakai

 *lowang_19 wrote:*   

> Un autre question à propos de l'auto-complétion...
> 
> Est-ce possible de faire la complétion des structures, des classes etc... (je sais que certains, peut être pas ici  , sont contre cette feature)
> 
> Car vim, avec CTRL+N, le fait, d'après un test que je viens de faire avec une structure définie dans le fichier.
> ...

 

Ensuite on a parlé d'ECB. Donc ECB permet cela ?

Si oui lequel je choisis ?

```
~ % eix ecb                                                        °trizolakai°

* app-emacs/ecb

     Available versions:  2.32-r2 {java}

     Homepage:            http://ecb.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         ECB is a source code browser for Emacs

* app-xemacs/ecb

     Available versions:  1.01 1.22

     Homepage:            http://xemacs.org/

     Description:         Emacs source code browser.

Found 2 matches.
```

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Si tu utilises emacs, prends le premier.

Si tu utilises xemacs, prends le second.

----------

## xaviermiller

et pour vi ?

ok, je   :Arrow: 

----------

## TrizoLakai

Merci je vais essayer ça alors  :Smile: 

----------

## Ezka

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> Merci je vais essayer ça alors 

 

De mon cotés j'ai du un peu bidouillé mon .emacs :

```
;----------

; mode ecb

;----------

(load-file "/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/cedet/common/cedet.el")

(add-to-list 'load-path

        "/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/ecb")

(require 'ecb-autoloads)

(setq semantic-load-turn-everything-on t)

```

----------

## TrizoLakai

Bon ok merci, ça fais un truc tout beau, mais je vois pas comment completer. :S

----------

## Ezka

La complétion à la eclipse genre : MaClass.m (et la pouf il met "ethode") j'suis pas sur qu'il le fasse, j'ai pas assez explorer ECB pour ça mais Ebrowse te le fait me semble pour le C++ :

http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/ebrowse/index.html#Top

----------

## Ezka

Aprés quelques jours d'usage, j'en suis pas certain mais ECB semble me faire la complétion pour toutes les sources présente dans le dossier.

Bref pour la complétion emacs je me suis fait des racourcis, car bon j'avais un peu de mal   :Laughing: 

```
; Completion facile ... ( (C-)M-\ un peu technique quand même sur azerty)

(global-set-key [f7] 'dabbrev-expand)

(global-set-key [C-f7] 'dabbrev-completion)

; et celui là, car je suis trés feignant

(global-set-key [C-tab] 'dabbrev-expand)
```

Mais bon j'ai aussi tendance à utiliser etags pour les complétions ...

----------

## TrizoLakai

Merci c'est bien mieux comme ça   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Mais quand s'arrêteront-ils ? IBM vient de publier une septième partie à son long tutoriel à l'utilisation d'emacs. Il y est détaillé les différentes façon d'obtenir de l'aide à l'intérieur même d'emacs.

----------

## Mickael

Banane regarde (si tu ne connais pas bien sur  :Wink:  ) org-mode sous emacs, TU VAS ADORER !! ainsi que anything, et là y'a plus débat   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT : et merci pour les infos sur IBM/EMACS   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

"VI vs Emacs" aka "ze survival dow" aka "la nuit tu topic mort-vivant" aka "le topic contre-attaque" aka "versus" aka je ferais bien d'aller voir ailleurs aussi moui, oui hum...

----------

## Magic Banana

Cette fois le déat est terminé : emacs est vainqueur !  :Very Happy: 

 *Stefano Zacchiroli wrote:*   

> Straight to the point: since mid September I've been using Emacs, trying to evaluate whether I was willing to switch from Vim to it.
> 
> Yup, that's true, me (user of Vim since the day I've started using GNU/Linux 10 years ago, (not so) active maintainer in Debian of vim and related packages, author of some popular Vim extensions and of vim-addon-manager) it's considering switching to Emacs. What is worse is that I've de facto already switched.

 

----------

## geekounet

Ou pas, comme il le dit, il n'en est pas à son premier essai, il est toujours revenu sous Vim au final. Dans 2/3 semaines il se rendra à nouveau compte de son erreur quand ses doigts seront déformés et douloureux, et il reviendra alors du coté du Bien.  :Smile: 

----------

## ppg

Sympa comme topic.

Avant j'utilisais Vim, mais maintenant que j'ai découvert auctex j'avoue que j'ai un petite préférence pour emacs. Je pense investir dans une cafetière usb pour faire la café avec emacs. Bon après c'est vrai que quand on charge 50 modules lisp au démarrage ça devient vite très chiant d'attendre le démarrrage complet d'emacs ; mais si on fait la même chose avec les extensions vim ça doit bien ralentir aussi.

Le seul truc qui me manque vraiment avec emacs (parce que je sais pas encore le faire surement) c'est le raccourci clavier pour aller à la ligne n°50.

Et puis vim à quand même la réponse à 42 (:help 42), sait où est le saint-graal (:help holy-grail) et nous dis de pas paniquer (:help!)Last edited by ppg on Sat Oct 25, 2008 9:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Bon après c'est vrai que quand on charge 50 modules lisp au démarrage ça devient vite très chiant d'attendre le démarrrage complet d'emacs ; mais si on fait la même chose avec les extensions vim ça doit bien ralentir aussi.

 

Le seul truc, c'est que y a pas besoin de 50 modules avec vim, ce qui est utile est déjà intégré de base, pas comme emacs qui fait le café mais mal l'essentiel : faire éditeur de texte :p

OKOK, je suis faible, j'ai plongé tête la première dans le troll bien gras  :Arrow: 

----------

## geekounet

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Et puis vim à quand même la réponse à 42 (:help 42), sait où est le saint-graal (:help holy-grail) et nous dis de pas paniquer (:help!)

 

Sympa, je connaissais pas !  :Very Happy: 

Sinon ya environ 32000 lignes au total dans mon .vim/ avec tous les plugins que j'y ai ajouté, et il se charge toujours en même pas une demi-seconde.  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Le seul truc qui me manque vraiment avec emacs (parce que je sais pas encore le faire surement) c'est le raccourci clavier pour aller à la ligne n°50.
> 
> Et puis vim à quand même la réponse à 42 (:help 42), sait où est le saint-graal (:help holy-grail) et nous dis de pas paniquer (:help!)

 

Et dire que sous joe il suffit de faire CTRL+K L42... Que de temps gagné !

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sinon ya environ 32000 lignes au total dans mon .vim/ avec tous les plugins que j'y ai ajouté, et il se charge toujours en même pas une demi-seconde. 

 

Maintenant c'est certain : je ne pourrai jamais utiliser une usine à gaz pareille   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ! Non pas que la vitesse de chargement pose problème (si ça se trouve il ne les lit même pas, les directives de config   :Shocked:  ), mais un soft qui a besoin de 32 000 lignes de conf pour être utilisable... J'ai tendance à penser qu'on peut faire un meilleur éditeur en 32 000 lignes de C  :Wink: .

1, 2, 3.... Fight !

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Sinon ya environ 32000 lignes au total dans mon .vim/ avec tous les plugins que j'y ai ajouté, et il se charge toujours en même pas une demi-seconde.  
> 
> Maintenant c'est certain : je ne pourrai jamais utiliser une usine à gaz pareille       ! Non pas que la vitesse de chargement pose problème (si ça se trouve il ne les lit même pas, les directives de config   ), mais un soft qui a besoin de 32 000 lignes de conf pour être utilisable... J'ai tendance à penser qu'on peut faire un meilleur éditeur en 32 000 lignes de C .
> 
> 1, 2, 3.... Fight !

 

Bah, il est utilisable avec sa config de base, au pire quelques lignes dans le .vimrc et hop. Mes plugins en plus c'est pour des cas très particuliers, et qui ne me servent pas forcément tous les jours. (ya dbext dans le lot, il doit prendre les 3 quarts du tout, et il m'a toujours pas été utile en fait)  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

message supprimé

----------

## Magic Banana

Content d'avoir ravivé ce troll !  :Laughing: 

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Le seul truc qui me manque vraiment avec emacs (parce que je sais pas encore le faire surement) c'est le raccourci clavier pour aller à la ligne n°50.

 

M-g g 50

 *ppg wrote:*   

> Et puis vim à quand même la réponse à 42 (:help 42), sait où est le saint-graal (:help holy-grail) et nous dis de pas paniquer (:help!)

 

Le seul éditeur de texte vraiment capable de nous aider dans nos problèmes personnels est Emacs : M-x doctor

----------

## ppg

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ppg wrote:*   Le seul truc qui me manque vraiment avec emacs (parce que je sais pas encore le faire surement) c'est le raccourci clavier pour aller à la ligne n°50. 
> 
> M-g g 50
> ...

 

Merci Magic Banana. Je connais le psy intégré à emacs, mais je ne l'ai pas encore utilisé (certainement parce que j'ai pas encore des nœuds aux doigts, et que j'utilise juste emacs pour coder ou rédiger des rapports avec autex, pas comme mon nouvel OS… Ok je sors) ; de toute façon je préfère le tetris : M-x tetris  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

M-x yow

M-x psychoanalyze-pinhead

----------

## guilc

Heu, juste comme ça : les devs d'emacs, ils ont rien d'autre à faire que de coder des trucs qui servent à rien ?

il faudrait pas oublier le but primaire d'emacs quand meme : E-DI-TEUR de texte, pas machine a café...

Au moins, dans vim, ils perdent pas leur temps à des choses inutiles...

----------

## VIKING

comme dit un pot à moi : emacs est une des plus anciennes distributions GNU/Linux. Elle fonctionne bien mais elle n'est pas très facile à prendre en main en plus de ça par default elle n'a pas d'editeur de texte. Sinon elle serais parfaite !!

ps : nano inside

----------

## xaviermiller

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Heu, juste comme ça : les devs d'emacs, ils ont rien d'autre à faire que de coder des trucs qui servent à rien ?
> 
> il faudrait pas oublier le but primaire d'emacs quand meme : E-DI-TEUR de texte, pas machine a café...
> 
> Au moins, dans vim, ils perdent pas leur temps à des choses inutiles...

 

les devs ? emacs est codé par DIEU Lui-Même. Honte à toi, tu vas pourrir en enfer   :Twisted Evil: 

emacs n'est pas un éditeur de texte, c'est un OS. C'est à cause d'emacs que le HURD n'est pas encore sorti.

----------

## idodesuke

tiens pas encore fini ce troll!

----------

## xaviermiller

Hé, un revenant  :Smile: 

----------

## idodesuke

yes! et toujours sous emacs l'ami qui vous veut que du bien. (ouaip m'enfin moi c'est plutôt gimp que emacs parce bon emacs pas trop doué pour la peinture   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## geekounet

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> (ouaip m'enfin moi c'est plutôt gimp que emacs parce bon emacs pas trop doué pour la peinture   )

 

Sérieux ? Ya pas de M-x paint ? C'est décevant pour un tel OS  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ca ne me console guerre (sic)

----------

## Desintegr

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sérieux ? Ya pas de M-x paint ? C'est décevant pour un tel OS 

 

http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs-en/paint.el  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> ;;; Usage:
> 
> ;; 1. put followings to your .emacs
> 
> ;; (require 'paint)
> ...

 

----------

## geekounet

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Sérieux ? Ya pas de M-x paint ? C'est décevant pour un tel OS  
> 
> http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs-en/paint.el 
> 
>  *Quote:*   ;;; Usage:
> ...

 

Des fois je devrais me taire oO

----------

## idodesuke

mais mais c'est vraiment un OS alors    :Laughing: 

----------

